# 

## kris2682

Witam
Coraz bardziej zaczynam wątpić co do materiału z którego ma być mój dom. Silka E 24 to budulec na mój dom. Oczyytałem się o silikatach, że takie super zdrowe i w ogóle rewelacja.
Kurcze tylko, że z kim gadam to dziwną minę robi i ciągle słyszę komentarze w stylu: 
Teść- a po co tak wydziwiasz
Firma do SSO no my to budowali z tego ale obiekty przemysłowe ale dom jednorodzinny to nie, 
Kierownik budowy- no miałem jednego takiego desperata co się na to uparł
Elektryk- ło panie to takie twarde( szlak, dlatego silka E24 bo to z godtowymi kanałami pionowymi, tylko czy murarz to poskłada? warto dopłacać do takiego bloczka?)
Jakie są wasze opienie? ktoś budował z tego?

----------


## michalck81

Jak sądzę mieszkasz i/lub będziesz budował w jakiejś małej miejscowości, gdzie mentalność zatrzymała się 30 lat temu i tak stoi... (to z mojego doświadczenia).
Wiesz ile razy ja słyszałem "a po co tak... tak się nie robi (oddylatowany garaż), to się zawali (wiązary dachowe), po co tyle styropianu (wiadomo -ogólnie ocieplenie), a gdzie kumin (wiadomo WM i ogrzewanie), prądem grzać o ja pier... drogooooo". Słuchaj swojego głosu i ludzi ogarniętych, np tutaj z forum (nie koniecznie mnie), ale wnioski wyciągaj sam.
Ja mam dom jak w stopce i jestem bardzo zadowolony. 
A jak w/w osoby są takie "mundre" to niech ci przedstawią konkretne (obiektywne) argumenty, bo póki co wydziwiają bo:
- teść, starszy gość bez pojęcia, takie ma zdanie i ch.j;
- firma, pracownicy się narobią po pachy i może ciut wolniej bo silikat naprawdę jest ciężki;
- KB, jak teść;
- elektryk, boi się, że będzie musiał wydać 100pln na lepszą otwornicę i zejdzie mu 1 dzień dłużej. Tutaj odpuść sobie jedynie celowaniem kanałami w silikacie bo nikt z tego nie będzie korzystał, a murarze mogą ci doliczyć za to, leci się przewodami po ścianie, przykrywa tynkiem i pozamiatane.
Ty budujesz, ty wydajesz na to kasę, ty tam będziesz mieszkał - ty rządzisz.

Pozdro i twardo do przodu.

----------


## pandzik

Moi obecni fachmani nie mogą sie nachwalić silki. Mimo że ciężka (np18 wazy z 19kg a n12 9kg) i trudna w obróbce. Zdziwieni są, że tak mało osób z niej buduje. Kurcze efekt naprawdę jest niezły. Ściany działowe z 12 to jest beton. Nie dziwie się, że 15ka jest konstrukcyjna. Mam kilka ścianek z 8ki. Nic nie plywa, Naparłem na nią z całej siły (2m wzrostu, 120kg) i nic.  Odporność ogniowa pełnego bloczka, dźwiękoszczelność, produkt naturalny itd.. same zalety  :big tongue: 
Budowlancy lubią suporex, czy porotherm bo to lekkie jest i taki suporex dziecko przetnie piłą za 10zł.

----------


## Kemotxb

Mnie też tak mówili wszyscy wokół ... "panie ale ta cegła to przecież zimne jest, nie lepiej było z maxa ?" Ogólnie ciężko było mi kupić silikat w mojej okolicy, albo cena była kosmos albo wciskali mi coś innego owszem silikat ale innej grubości albo pełny albo o innym wymiarze (są 24 cm i 25 cm), albo marudzili że to im się nie opłaca. Jeden dostawca mi przywiózł prosto z Leżajska. Ogólnie nie znalazłem wad tego materiału a mam już praktycznie stan deweloperski i zimowanie za sobą. Trzeba jednak mieć do tego materiału podejście, ekipa musi go znać i umieć budować, kanały elektryczne sobie daruj raczej się nie przydadzą, wiercenie w bloczkach jest bardzo przyjemne wystarczy wiertarka z udarem, otwornica zużyta to od razu trzeba ją zabrać elektrykowi bo narobi szkód. Z resztą każdy kto nie wie co to za materiał to narobi szkód.

----------


## agb

Ja, jak i każdy kolejny wykonawca, który pojawi się na budowie słyszymy od ojca, że z tego to się stodoły buduje. I co zrobisz?  :big grin:  Budujesz dla siebie.

Edit:
A spróbuj jeszcze blachę zamiast dachówki położyć  :stir the pot:

----------


## kris2682

Ok jak nie bawić się w gotowe kanały elektryczne w bloczku to z xella silka jest jakaś alternatywa? Bo ja widzę w ich ofercie tylko E24. Chyba że wrzucacie wszystkie bloczki silikatowe do jednego wora i mówicie na to silka?

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam
> Coraz bardziej zaczynam wątpić co do materiału z którego ma być mój dom. Silka E 24 to budulec na mój dom. Oczyytałem się o silikatach, że takie super zdrowe i w ogóle rewelacja.
> Kurcze tylko, że z kim gadam to dziwną minę robi i ciągle słyszę komentarze w stylu: 
> Teść- a po co tak wydziwiasz
> Firma do SSO no my to budowali z tego ale obiekty przemysłowe ale dom jednorodzinny to nie, 
> Kierownik budowy- no miałem jednego takiego desperata co się na to uparł
> Elektryk- ło panie to takie twarde( szlak, dlatego silka E24 bo to z godtowymi kanałami pionowymi, tylko czy murarz to poskłada? warto dopłacać do takiego bloczka?)
> Jakie są wasze opienie? ktoś budował z tego?


Maja racje (wykonawcy)
Bo myśla o swojej wygodzie pracy, a nie Twoim czasie, kiedy bedziesz tam mieszkał  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Ja mam dom z silki, ale 18-tki (zastanów się czy konstrukcyjnie naprawdę potrzebujesz 24 cm, z tego wieżowce się buduje, a po co przepłacać?)
Trudno było dostać w mniejszych lokalnych hurtowniach, z grupy silikaty to już zupełnie niedostępne. Budowałam więc z Xella (fabryka w sumie kilka km od miejsca zamieszkania).

Z drugiej strony, jak bloczek betonowy tańszy, to nie ma co się upierać na silikaty.

----------


## Pod

Ja sie dziwie ze ty sie dziwisz. Wykonawcy nie chca robic czyms czego nie znaja albo znaja tylko z narzekan innych wykonawców. Dla ciebie silikat jest tylko te kilka kg ciezszy od porothermu ale jakbys przerzucił takich bloczków z 200 dziennie to byc wiedzial dlaczego budowanie nim jest drozsze. Elektrykowi tez sie nie dziwie... latwiej chyba sie robi w ytongu w ktorym zrobisz dziure palcem. Zresztą każdy wykonawca dolicza na starcie jak slyszy silikat. Chyba jest tak że inwestorów budujących z silikatow uważa się za zamożniejszych i bardziej wymagających. Taką opinie słyszałem przy luznej gadce z murarzami -ja nie budowałem z silikatów  :smile: 
Także silikat ma prawie same zalety ale dla inwestora, dla wykonawcy ma same wady.

----------


## kaszpir007

Sądzę że po prostu wzrasta świadomość inwestorów ...

Bardzo często inwestor jest "zielony" i nie ma pojęcia o wadach i zaletach danego materiału "konstrukcyjnego" i tak naprawdę to wykonawca decyduje za inwestora i wybiera to co "poleca" wykonawca.
A wykonawca wybiera materiał taki z jakiego najszybciej mu się buduje i najmniej się namęczy i wcale mu się nie dziwię ...
Hurtownie też polecają gazobeton bo jest lekki i można go dużo jednym transportem przewieźć , więc i więcej zarobić.
Silikat cięzki , dużo idzie go na m2 i koszty transportu sporo wyższe , więc zysk też mniejszy ...

A jak trafi się świadomy inwestor który zna zalety / wady danego materiału to sam decyduje z czego chce budować i nie słucha "dobrych" rad które nigdy nie są bezinteresowne  :wink:

----------


## Pod

eee co hurtownie obchodzi koszt transportu jak go i tak zrzucą na klienta koncowego, oni najczesciej towaru nie widzą na swoim placu, jedzie z fabryki do klienta.

----------


## creative_21

o ile ściany zew. to obojętnie z czego silika jak najbardziej o tyle ściany wew. mam z porothermu drugi raz brałbym z siliki ktoś wyżej pisał o kablach że bez rowków nie zgadzaj się niech elektryk tnie rowki i nie słuchaj takich głupot że puści po ścianie i będzie dobrze po 4-5 latach mogą Ci wyjść paski bo silika jest równa i tynku dadzą cienko

----------


## michalck81

Paski to wychodzą raczej od ..ujowej izolacji przewodu elektrycznego.

----------


## cezary.pl

Silka na ściany jest super jak: 
1. chcesz mieć dużą akumulację ciepła w domu (bytowego, słonecznego) żyjesz w nim ze stałą temp. dobową.
2. mieszkasz w hałaśliwej okolicy.
3. akustyka wewnętrzna 100% tłumienia dźwięków, inne rozsądne materiały mają tylko mniej.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## creative_21

> Paski to wychodzą raczej od ..ujowej izolacji przewodu elektrycznego.


Poczytaj ile ludzi ma problemy z paskami po paru latach rowki to dodatkowe powiedzmy 3-4h roboty na cały dom a spokój na lata ale róbcie jak tam chcecie

----------


## e_gregor

> Paski to wychodzą raczej od ..ujowej izolacji przewodu elektrycznego.


Nawet jeśli masz rację, to które przewody wg Ciebie nie zrobią pasków? Podaj konkretgnego poroducenta. Rozumiem, że dasz koledze gwarancję, że jak kupi od tego właściwego to nawet po 10 latach nie zrobią się ślady?

Wg mnie przeowdy tylko w bruzdach. W mieszkaniu mam miejsca gdzie plamy wylazły po kilku miesiacach ale mam też miejsca (przedpokój) gdzie dopiero po paru ładnych laach kable się ujawniły.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Poczytaj ile ludzi ma problemy z paskami po paru latach rowki to dodatkowe powiedzmy 3-4h roboty na cały dom a spokój na lata ale róbcie jak tam chcecie


Ja u siebie mam ten problem ...
Na szczęście nie wszędzie ale i tak w wielu miejscach widać.

Zaufałem elektrykowi że obecnie się nie bruzduje , bo przecież tynk zakryje i po roku wyszły mi ślady ...
W starym domu było bruzdowane i tam nic nie było widać.
Więc nie słuchać elektryka i ZAWSZE kazać bruzdować.

A co do bruzdowania to są bruzdownice i problemu wtedy nie ma.

----------


## Pod

Mam drugi dom, wliczając rodzinny mieszkam w trzecim i nigdy nie było bruzdowane. PRzebijajacych kabli nigdy nie widziałem. Poza tym nawet jak wyjdzie ślad za kilka lat to chyba normalne że trzeba raz na te 5 lat przemalować?

----------


## Kaizen

Bruzdowanie wymaga obliczeń - Klik

Gra nie warta świeczki. 
Przebijanie kabli w nowym budownictwie? Ktoś się z tym spotkał? Jaki kabel, jaki tynk i jakiej grubości?
Szybciej bruzdowanie spowoduje pęknięcia, niż brak bruzd spowoduje ślady.

----------


## brencik

> Bruzdowanie wymaga obliczeń .


 A czytał cały artykuł?
Tabl. 1 się kłania

----------


## Kaizen

> A czytał cały artykuł?
> Tabl. 1 się kłania


A czytał uwagę 1 do tej tabeli? Nie mocujesz kabli (otwór) i nie kończysz bruzdy puszką (głębszą niż 30mm)?

No i dotyczy to tylko bruzd pionowych. Poziome i ukośne masz w kolejnej tabeli.

----------


## brencik

Puszka to nie bruzda.

----------


## Kaizen

> Puszka to nie bruzda.


Zgadza się. Ale otwór pod puszkę jest otworem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Poczytaj ile ludzi ma problemy z paskami po paru latach rowki to dodatkowe powiedzmy 3-4h roboty na cały dom a spokój na lata ale róbcie jak tam chcecie


Wyszlo mi to po remoncie w mieszkaniu z wielkiej płyty.
Dlatego w domu wiekszosc ja wybruzdowalem, cześć dokończył elektryk.
Przy prostych scianach, jakie mialem poszło dzieki temu mniej tynku.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam drugi dom, wliczając rodzinny mieszkam w trzecim i nigdy nie było bruzdowane. PRzebijajacych kabli nigdy nie widziałem. Poza tym nawet jak wyjdzie ślad za kilka lat to chyba normalne że trzeba raz na te 5 lat przemalować?


Tylko, że to takie swinstwo, ze po roku od malowania znów przebija




> Bruzdowanie wymaga obliczeń - Klik
> 
> Gra nie warta świeczki. 
> Przebijanie kabli w nowym budownictwie? Ktoś się z tym spotkał? Jaki kabel, jaki tynk i jakiej grubości?
> Szybciej bruzdowanie spowoduje pęknięcia, niż brak bruzd spowoduje ślady.


A co ma do tego rodzaj budownictwa ?
Ja robilem remont, ciagnąłem nową instalacje po scianie i nowe kable przebily na nowym tynku.
Zreszta @kaszpir007 w nowym domu ma ten efekt
Pękanie bloczka silikatowego 18/24 cm po wycieciu bruzdy 1-2cm ??
Raczysz żartować....  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

U mnie wylazły po latach takie plamy. Blok ma 9 lat i mieszkam w nim od początku. Budowany z pełnej cegły (takie dziwactwo w tych czasach, ale deweloper kupił sobie wtedy cegielnię) wzmacnianej rdzeniami żelbetowymi. Tynk gipsowy.

----------


## admiralbar

A ja bym drugi raz w silke nie szedl - mam z niej dzialowki.  
1. Trudno dostepna w moim rejonie, nie ma zwrotow towaru, w efekcie zostalem z 2 paletami na skladzie, ktorych nikt nie chce kupic od 1,5 roku - taki to super popularny i rozchwytywany towar.
2. Twarda = krucha - kucie pod wod kan czy np szafke elektr konczy sie pekaniem bloczkow po drugiej stronie razem z odpadajacym tynkiem = latanie
3. Super gestosc = super mostek do gruntu jesli nie masz plyty fund
4. Zobacz jaki silka na przekroj - jak przebijesz sie przez srodkowa scianke masz wieksza pusta przestrzen a za nia kolejna scianka ok 2 cm.
5. Puszczanie przewodow kanalami - mozliwe, ale wymaga duzej dokladnosci i zgrania bloczkow = czas = wieksza kasa dla ekipy.
6. Po co ci az tak duza akumulacja ciepla - chlodno latem ok ale zima musisz te dziesiatki ton rozgrzac
7. Czemu nie murowac dzialowek ze zwyklego bloczka fund - w zasadzie niewielka roznica.

----------


## brencik

ad. 1 Kolega kupował materiał 300km od budowy bo i tak  było taniej, w dzisiejszych czasach nikt nie kupuje w sklepie za rogiem bo blisko'
ad. 2. A po co kuć? Trzeba było przewidzieć na etapie murowania... ale pewnie w projekcie takich rzeczy nie było bo projekt za 2000zł z srotolotodom
ad. 3. Mostki można niwelować
ad. 4.Scianki działowe buduje sie z pełnej silki
ad. 5. nikt tego nie robi, w betonie komórkowym nie ma kanałów i nikt nie płacze
ad. 6. rozgrzewasz i masz, to ciepło nigdzie nie ucieka tylko zostaje w budynku
ad. 7. to buduj

----------


## AG_home

> Bruzdowanie wymaga obliczeń - Klik
> 
> Szybciej bruzdowanie spowoduje pęknięcia, niż brak bruzd spowoduje ślady.


Żadnych pęknięć po bruzdowaniu nie będzie - bez przesady. Elektrykę robisz przed tynkami. Prędzej pęknięcia pojawią się gdy budynek osiada, albo gdy ktoś wali młotem bez używania bruzdownicy w już położonym tynku.

----------


## pandzik

> Bruzdowanie wymaga obliczeń - Klik
> 
> Gra nie warta świeczki. 
> Przebijanie kabli w nowym budownictwie? Ktoś się z tym spotkał? Jaki kabel, jaki tynk i jakiej grubości?
> Szybciej bruzdowanie spowoduje pęknięcia, niż brak bruzd spowoduje ślady.


Niestety jak się przekonasz to będzie za późno. Ja bym nie brał na siebie takiej odpowiedzialności. W rodzinie mam 3 domy z porothermu ina wszystkich widać kable mimo zastosowania różnych tynków.
 Kilka pionowych bruzd jeszcze nikogo nie zabiło, a w takim materiale jak np pełna silka (20MPa) tym bardziej.

----------


## agb

Silka to nie jakiś BK o niskiej gęstości co się w ręku kruszy... :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Mnie ślad wychodzi tylko w jednym miejscu w którym położyłam dodatkowy przewód PO tynkach.

Wszystkie przewody mam położone na ścianach i przykryte tynkiem, bez bruzdowania (w silikatach sobie nie wyobrażam bruzdowania). Żadnych śladów od 4 lat.

Otwory w bloczkach to chyba dla takich co budują samemu i się bawią z każdym bloczkiem.

----------


## pandzik

Dlaczego sobie nie wyobrazasz? Piony do kontaktow, kilka kinkietow? Gdzie tu problem? Bruzdownica pewnie kilka godzin na caly dom. Moj elektryk nie widzi problemu. Oswietlenie sufitowe zas rozklada z pietra, z nad stropu.

----------


## agb

A reszta pewnie na podłodze? Zaoszczędzone w ten sposób godziny spożytkujesz potem na rzeźbieniu styropianu na podłodze.

----------


## creative_21

> A czytał cały artykuł?
> Tabl. 1 się kłania


czytał co mu wygodniej żeby obalić jakąś tam teorie nie ważne że dużo ludzi ma później problemy, a paski wyskakują właśnie po kolejnych malowaniach  :smile: 
teorie kaziena są w stylu 

pkt.1 kaizen ma racje
pkt. 2 jeżeli kaizen nie ma racji to zrobi tak żeby miał racje  :big grin:  
pkt. 3 patrz pkt.1 lub pkt. 2 

nie mówię że wszędzie, ale może warto zrobić coś żeby może czemuś zapobiec i co nie kosztuje dużo ? praktycznie elektryk zrobi to w tej samej cenie ? u mnie był porotherm 25 i sam kierbud. mówił że lepiej kuć  :smile: 

dla zainteresowanych

https://www.google.pl/search?q=kable...hrome&ie=UTF-8

a ile ludzi o tym nie pisze ?

----------


## Kaizen

> nie mówię że wszędzie, ale może warto zrobić coś żeby może czemuś zapobiec i co nie kosztuje dużo ?


Oczywiście. Wystarczy położyć 1,5-2cm dobrego tynku, a nie tanią tandetę 8mm, bo producent podaje że takie minimum.

----------


## Elfir

> Dlaczego sobie nie wyobrazasz? Piony do kontaktow, kilka kinkietow? Gdzie tu problem? Bruzdownica pewnie kilka godzin na caly dom. Moj elektryk nie widzi problemu. Oswietlenie sufitowe zas rozklada z pietra, z nad stropu.


Bo to bardzo twardy materiał. Wyrzynanie dziur pod puszki było upierdliwe.
A co dopiero kucie ogromnej liczby bruzd. Nie mam jednej lampy wiszącej w pokoju, tylko dużo gniazdek, kinkiety, punkty oświetlenia dekoracyjnego, włączniki krzyżowe, przewody internetu, głośniki, HDMI, itd.

----------


## creative_21

> Bo to bardzo twardy materiał. Wyrzynanie dziur pod puszki było upierdliwe.
> A co dopiero kucie ogromnej liczby bruzd. Nie mam jednej lampy wiszącej w pokoju, tylko dużo gniazdek, kinkiety, punkty oświetlenia dekoracyjnego, włączniki krzyżowe, przewody internetu, głośniki, HDMI, itd.


też mam dużo i co ? elektryk bruzdy porobił w 1 dzień cały dom 170m2 też ma włączniki krzyżowe przewody internetu itp.  mam parę ścianek z siliki parę z porothermu pojedyncze kable przeciągał przez rowki w porothermie a silika to powiedział że w ogóle super się cięło wystarczy wziąć elektryka ze sprzętem rowki cięte w dół z gniazdek lampy przez sufit nie ma problemu

----------


## pandzik

> Bo to bardzo twardy materiał. Wyrzynanie dziur pod puszki było upierdliwe.
> A co dopiero kucie ogromnej liczby bruzd. Nie mam jednej lampy wiszącej w pokoju, tylko dużo gniazdek, kinkiety, punkty oświetlenia dekoracyjnego, włączniki krzyżowe, przewody internetu, głośniki, HDMI, itd.


Dla Ciebie jest upierdliwe, a dla mnie nie jest. Indywidualne podejscie nie jest podstawą do odradzania czegokolwiek. Ja nie bede mial tryliona niebieskich ledow to i dla mnie to nie problem. 
Jak dla elektryka wyciecie puszki jest problemem to trzebabylo natynkowe sztekry założyć.

----------


## creative_21

> Dla Ciebie jest upierdliwe, a dla mnie nie jest. Indywidualne podejscie nie jest podstawą do odradzania czegokolwiek. Ja nie bede mial tryliona niebieskich ledow to i dla mnie to nie problem. 
> Jak dla elektryka wyciecie puszki jest problemem to trzebabylo natynkowe sztekry założyć.


 :big grin:  dobre  :big grin:  

człowiek dobrze radzi bo z życia wzięte jak widać ludzie sami piszą że wychodzi po latach po kolejnych malowaniach to nie kuźwa muszą się znaleźć postowcy z muratora i wszystkiemu na siłe zaprzeczać
jak dla mnie możecie położyć na tynku po malowaniu  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Dla Ciebie jest upierdliwe, a dla mnie nie jest. Indywidualne podejscie nie jest podstawą do odradzania czegokolwiek. Ja nie bede mial tryliona niebieskich ledow to i dla mnie to nie problem. 
> Jak dla elektryka wyciecie puszki jest problemem to trzebabylo natynkowe sztekry założyć.


Sami robiliśmy większość elektryki w domu.

----------


## creative_21

> Oczywiście. Wystarczy położyć 1,5-2cm dobrego tynku, a nie tanią tandetę 8mm, bo producent podaje że takie minimum.


nie ma reguły ktoś pisał że miał 1,5 cm diamantu więc i tak dużo bo tynkarze dają mniej często i paski się pojawiły i to przeważnie tam gdzie kabel jest najbardziej obciążony

----------


## Elfir

> dobre  
> 
> człowiek dobrze radzi bo z życia wzięte jak widać ludzie sami piszą że wychodzi po latach po kolejnych malowaniach to nie kuźwa muszą się znaleźć postowcy z muratora i wszystkiemu na siłe zaprzeczać
> jak dla mnie możecie położyć na tynku po malowaniu


Na siłę? Nie rozumiem co masz na myśli? Twoim zdaniem ilość postów na forum jest powiązana z okłamywaniem czytelników?
Zapraszam do mojego domu. Możesz przyjechać z lupą, by poszukać śladów po przewodach na ścianach, które rzekomo MUSZĄ się pojawić.

----------


## creative_21

czytać ze zrozumieniem nie potrafisz nie pisałem że muszą ale że mogą a jak mogą i jest dużo przypadków to nie lepiej się zabezpieczyć ?

----------


## Pytajnick

> dobre  
> 
> człowiek dobrze radzi bo z życia wzięte jak widać ludzie sami piszą że wychodzi po latach po kolejnych malowaniach to nie kuźwa muszą się znaleźć postowcy z muratora i wszystkiemu na siłe zaprzeczać
> jak dla mnie możecie położyć na tynku po malowaniu


Ale ale... co niektórym takie wymiany poglądów a szczególnie teoretycznych "argumentów" dają się pośmiać  :wink: 
Właśnie postawiłem sobie ściany nośne z BK 400. Ze wszystkich bloczków DWA miały ukruszone uchwyty....a tu się dowiaduję, że pumeks, że w rękach się rozpada  :big grin:  
Podniesienie bruzdowania pod kable do rangi problemu..  :big grin: 
Kable..bo u mnie nic nie wyszło...ale że u kogoś może dali mniej tynku, może kable były szajsowym polwinicie szczególnie te z azjatyckie..to nie,tego się pod uwagę nie bierze  :big grin: 

I tak w każdym dziale, temacie...

----------


## fotohobby

> Na siłę? Nie rozumiem co masz na myśli? Twoim zdaniem ilość postów na forum jest powiązana z okłamywaniem czytelników?
> Zapraszam do mojego domu. Możesz przyjechać z lupą, by poszukać śladów po przewodach na ścianach, które rzekomo MUSZĄ się pojawić.


Kto napisał, że MUSZĄ ?

----------


## Elfir

Ten wpis sugeruje, że pojawiają się wszystkim, a więc ci, którzy twierdzą, że nie mają śladów na ścianach, kłamią:

"_ jak widać ludzie sami piszą że wychodzi po latach po kolejnych malowaniach to nie kuźwa muszą się znaleźć postowcy z muratora i wszystkiemu na siłe zaprzeczać_"

gdy Kaizen się zdziwił powszechnością śladów po przewodach, dostał taką odpowiedź:
_" W rodzinie mam 3 domy z porothermu ina wszystkich widać kable mimo zastosowania różnych tynków."_

Ja też się dziwię, bo nie spotkałam się z takim problemem ani w moich mieszkaniach w blokach, ani w znajomych domach, przy pierwotnie położonych przewodach (co innego poprawki)

----------


## Pod

> człowiek dobrze radzi bo z życia wzięte jak widać ludzie sami piszą że wychodzi po latach po kolejnych malowaniach to nie kuźwa muszą się znaleźć postowcy z muratora i wszystkiemu na siłe zaprzeczać


Aha to ja nie moge napisać o tym że mamy trzy domy w rodzinie, wszystkie bez bruzdowania i nic nigdy nie wyszlo? To już jest zabronione? Nie wpadłeś na to że może coś z kablami nie tak albo za cienki tynk? TO że kable przebijają to nie jest żadna reguła ani norma. Z moich doświadczeń się z nią nie spotkałem ale wiem że modne jest dawanie coraz cieńszych tynków, szczególnie jak murowane jest z gładkich równych bloczów. Może jakbym miał dom z silikatu albo ytonga to bym bruzdował. Przy porothermie to dla mnie głupota. Ze ścianki dziąłowej 12cm bruzdownica wyrywa prawie jedną czwartą na kabel. Szkoda niszczyć materiał a o syfie i gruzie nie wspomne.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ten wpis sugeruje, że pojawiają się wszystkim, a więc ci, którzy twierdzą, że nie mają śladów na ścianach, kłamią:
> 
> "_ jak widać ludzie sami piszą że wychodzi po latach po kolejnych malowaniach to nie kuźwa muszą się znaleźć postowcy z muratora i wszystkiemu na siłe zaprzeczać_"
> 
> gdy Kaizen się zdziwił powszechnością śladów po przewodach, dostał taką odpowiedź:
> _" W rodzinie mam 3 domy z porothermu ina wszystkich widać kable mimo zastosowania różnych tynków."_
> 
> Ja też się dziwię, bo nie spotkałam się z takim problemem ani w moich mieszkaniach w blokach, ani w znajomych domach, przy pierwotnie położonych przewodach (co innego poprawki)


To, ze ludzie piszą, to nie jest jednoznaczne z tym, ze WSZYSCY ludzie pisza.
Podobnie jak w sytuacji, ze w trzech domach u rodziny wyszly slady, to nie jest jednoznaczne, ze MUSZA wyjsc wszystkim innych.

Czy interpretując w podobny sposob ostatnie zdanie Twojego  posta, moznaby napisac, ze kable U NIKOEO nie wyjda, bo Ty sie z tym problemem nie spotkałaś ?

----------


## maaszak

> A reszta pewnie na podłodze? Zaoszczędzone w ten sposób godziny spożytkujesz potem na rzeźbieniu styropianu na podłodze.


Któryś z forumowiczów pokazywał w DB jak zasypywał je perlitem do poziomu styropianu. Bez rzeźbienia styro. Zresztą to nawet lepiej jak położony jest bezpośrednio na chudziaku (w peszlu rzecz jasna) i nie jest szczelnie otulony ociepleniem - elektryka się grzeje i musi jakoś odprowadzać ciepło.

----------


## kaszpir007

Szczerze mówiąc nie widzę żadnych wad bruzdowania , no chyba że dla elektryka który musi to zrobić  :wink: 
Wiadomo będzie wolał nie bruzdować bo się nie namęczy , nabrudzi a i także nie będzie musiał używać jakiegoś "zaawansowanego" urządzenia i sama wiertarka i młotek mu nie starczy ...

Więc sądzę że większość elektryków to przeciwnicy bruzdowania , tak jak większość murarzy/wykonawców to przeciwnicy silikatu , bo wiedzą że będzie trzeba się "narobić" ...

A dla inwestora ? 

Całkowita pewność że nigdy nie pojawią się ślady kabli ...

Ja mam drogi tynk (Dolina Nidy Zeta) , kable tylko markowe najlepszych PL producentów i .. i ślady kabli i tak się pojawiły , na szczęście nie wszędzie ..
Gdybym miał bruzdy tego problemu by nie było ...

Więc jak dla mnie nie ma co ryzykować. Ja posłuchałem elektryka i widać "mam pecha" ...

----------


## cactus

A może ktoryś z tych nieszcześników, którym "wyszły" te kable pokażą fotki? Bo jak czyta się ten wątek to prawie wszyscy którzy narzekają na "wychodzące" przewody mają bruzdy i bruzdowali bo "słyszeli" lub "czytali" więc skąd te doświadczenia na własnej skórze? Wszyscy mają drugi dom w ciagu kilku lat? Prosze osobę która ma 3 domy z tymi cieniami o fotki. Nie żebym nie wierzył, ale chciałbym zobaczyć jak to wygląda. A w bajki że to wychodzi zaraz po malowaniu to ja już nie całkiem nie wierze. 
Który deweloper bruzduje? jeden na dziesięć chyba, a jakoś nie słyszy i nie widzi się masowo przebijających kabli w mieszkaniach budowanych wspolczesnie a widzialem takich dzesiątki przy róznych okazjach - chyba ze wlasciciele je przemalowują co kilka miesięcy ale jakoś sie tym nie chwalili  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> A może ktoryś z tych nieszcześników, którym "wyszły" te kable pokażą fotki? Bo jak czyta się ten wątek to prawie wszyscy którzy narzekają na "wychodzące" przewody mają bruzdy i bruzdowali bo "słyszeli" lub "czytali" więc skąd te doświadczenia na własnej skórze? Wszyscy mają drugi dom w ciagu kilku lat? Prosze osobę która ma 3 domy z tymi cieniami o fotki. Nie żebym nie wierzył, ale chciałbym zobaczyć jak to wygląda. A w bajki że to wychodzi zaraz po malowaniu to ja już nie całkiem nie wierze. 
> Który deweloper bruzduje? jeden na dziesięć chyba, a jakoś nie słyszy i nie widzi się masowo przebijających kabli w mieszkaniach budowanych wspolczesnie a widzialem takich dzesiątki przy róznych okazjach - chyba ze wlasciciele je przemalowują co kilka miesięcy ale jakoś sie tym nie chwalili


Ja mam drugi dom w ciągu kilku lat  :smile: 

Pierwszy "deweloperski" 2010/2011. Deweloper który robił całe osiedle domków bruzdował , wiem bo widziałem bo starałem się śledzić budowę a nawet sam kładłem kable pod instalację alarmową w tym domu.
Drugi dom (obecny) 2016/2017. Tutaj nie było bruzdowane.

A tutaj ciekawy artykuł ...

http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/slady-kabli-na-scianach-skad-sie-biora-i-co-z-tym-zrobic-18876.html

Z tego co czytałem i się orientowałem to jakość materiałów mocno siadła i nawet znana marka nic nie gwarantuje. Stosowany jest kiepskiej jakości otulina kabla i później to "wychodzi" i jedyna szansa na to jest dużo grubsza warstwa tynku.

Więc być może po prostu problem dotyczy nowszych domów , bo starych jakość kabli i osłon kabli była dużo lepsza ?

Jak poszukasz na goggle to zobaczysz że przebijanie kabli na ścianach to żaden mit i sporo ludzi o tym pisze i pokazuje swoje zdjęcia ..

U mnie na szczęście  nie jest aż tak tragicznie i mocno widoczne na w tym artykule co linka dałem , ale są miejsca gdzie jest to widoczne.

Jak bardzo CI zależy to mogę zrobić zdjęcie , tylko po co?

Jak ktoś nie chce niech nie bruzduje. Jego wybór. Ja żałuję że nie bruzdowałem i teraz mam "problem" ...

----------


## creative_21

może tak nie róbcie rowków  :smile:  bo paru osobom wychodzą kable paru nie macie powiedzmy 70% szans że wam nie wyjdą.
ja mam śpię spokojnie, ale wy nie róbcie bo wam nic nie przebije  (chyba) szkoda roboty  :big grin:

----------


## emixxie

:bash:  :bash:

----------


## małrycy99

> Witam
> Coraz bardziej zaczynam wątpić co do materiału z którego ma być mój dom. Silka E 24 to budulec na mój dom. Oczyytałem się o silikatach, że takie super zdrowe i w ogóle rewelacja.
> Kurcze tylko, że z kim gadam to dziwną minę robi i ciągle słyszę komentarze w stylu: 
> Teść- a po co tak wydziwiasz
> Firma do SSO no my to budowali z tego ale obiekty przemysłowe ale dom jednorodzinny to nie, 
> Kierownik budowy- no miałem jednego takiego desperata co się na to uparł
> Elektryk- ło panie to takie twarde( szlak, dlatego silka E24 bo to z godtowymi kanałami pionowymi, tylko czy murarz to poskłada? warto dopłacać do takiego bloczka?)
> Jakie są wasze opienie? ktoś budował z tego?


Słuchaj ,wszystkich a rób po swojemu. Doradzców jest pełno,jeśli zrobisz tak inaczej.

----------


## jajmar

> A może ktoryś z tych nieszcześników, którym "wyszły" te kable pokażą fotki?


Mi na jednej ścianie wyszły linie kabli............... nie ma bruzd, ściana z bk, na to tynk diamant. Widzę to to po 3-4 latach od skończenie robót.  A nie jestem z tego powodu nieszczęśliwy.............

----------


## marcin225

Wiele jest czynników powodujących te widoczne linie. Największym jednak jest zbytnie obciążenie przewodu i przez to jego grzanie. To właśnie przez to ciepło pojawiają się te przebarwienia na farbach. Jak ktoś pierdyknie kuchnie z salonem na jednym obwodzie gniazd (lub podobnie) to nie ma co się dziwić. Mój brat nie bruzdował na BK ale ma zrobioną instalację IB, wszystko w gwieździe i masę obwodów, tynk Diamant i nic nie widać w żadnym miejscu. Na niektórych ścianach miał mnóstwo przewodów jeden obok drugiego i nic nie widać. Drugim powodem jest niedbałość tynkarzy , wiadomo że przy dużej ilości przewodów zdarzy się, że gdzieniegdzie się delikatnie odchyli bądź odklei (w przypadku jak mocowane są na klej) to wtedy zamiast to docisnąć i poprawić tynkarze rzucą aby przykryło i tyle (wtedy w tym miejscu może być 2-3 mm tynku  na przewodzie a to mało).  Generalnie jak ktoś ma czas i chęci to lepiej bruzdować ale problemtyczne to jest w przypadku instalacji IB bo pół ściany wybruzdować trochę niebardzo. Oczywiście wszystko się da zrobić.

----------


## e_gregor

No to u mnie przeciązam przewody 1,5mm2 kinkietem LED 9W. Ojj przeciążam... to mam ślad  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

> No to u mnie przeciązam przewody 1,5mm2 kinkietem LED 9W. Ojj przeciążam... to mam ślad


No to u Ciebie jest drugi czynnik czyli tynkarz. Na przewodzie pewno leży że 2 mm tynku.

----------


## Elfir

U mnie na przewodzie jest ok. 1 cm tynku.

----------


## marcin225

> U mnie na przewodzie jest ok. 1 cm tynku.


No i co? Widać?

----------


## e_gregor

> No to u Ciebie jest drugi czynnik czyli tynkarz. Na przewodzie pewno leży że 2 mm tynku.


Będzie około 1cm. Tylko też nie wylazło od razu

----------


## Elfir

> No i co? Widać?


Pisałam już, że nic nie widać już ponad 4 lata. Jak nie wierzycie, mogę porobić zdjęcia.

Widać tylko w miejscu, gdzie kładłam dodatkowy przewód PO tynkowaniu i na pewno nie wkuwałam go tak głęboko.

----------


## marcin225

> Pisałam już, że nic nie widać już ponad 4 lata. Jak nie wierzycie, mogę porobić zdjęcia.
> 
> Widać tylko w miejscu, gdzie kładłam dodatkowy przewód PO tynkowaniu i na pewno nie wkuwałam go tak głęboko.


A Ty myślisz , że ja czytam co piszesz wcześniej? Dyskutujemy o sytuacjach gdzie widać a Ty się wcinasz ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy i piszesz , że masz 1 cm tynku na przewodzie... 

Gregor a dawałeś gładzie?

----------


## dwiecegly

Jakby to wychodziło od grzania sie przewodow to byłoby tez widoczne czasami u ludzi ktorzy mają bruzdy. Beton i lity tynk świetnie przewodzi ciepło i ten centrymetr głebiej czy płyciej nie miałby znaczenia. Przyczyna jest inna, pewnie materiał izolacji przewodow, ewentualnie farba jaką pomalowane są ściany.
Poza tym przewody w instalacji domowej są wielokrotnie przewymiarowane, tymbardziej te oswietleniowe i założe się że  mają dokładnie taką samą temperature jak ściana przez 99,9% czasu.

----------


## marcin225

> Jakby to wychodziło od grzania sie przewodow to byłoby tez widoczne czasami u ludzi ktorzy mają bruzdy. Beton i lity tynk świetnie przewodzi ciepło i ten centrymetr głebiej czy płyciej nie miałby znaczenia. Przyczyna jest inna, pewnie materiał izolacji przewodow, ewentualnie farba jaką pomalowane są ściany.
> Poza tym przewody w instalacji domowej są wielokrotnie przewymiarowane, tymbardziej te oswietleniowe i założe się że  mają dokładnie taką samą temperature jak ściana przez 99,9% czasu.


Wytłumacz mi w takim układzie jakim cudem polwinit będący te minimum 5  mm pod tynkiem wpływa na przebarwienie farby jeśli nie od tego że się grzeje?  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

> A Ty myślisz , że ja czytam co piszesz wcześniej? Dyskutujemy o sytuacjach gdzie widać a Ty się wcinasz ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy i piszesz , że masz 1 cm tynku na przewodzie... 
> 
> Gregor a dawałeś gładzie?


Nie. Tynk gipsowy. Mieszkanie od dewelopera

----------


## marcin225

> Nie. Tynk gipsowy. Mieszkanie od dewelopera


No deweloper zawsze spierd...  :big grin:   tak jak pisałem brat mieszka od 5 lat w domu, nie bruzdowal, ma mase przewodów na ścianach i nic nie widać.  Tynki gipsowe Knauf diamand + gładzie,  nie wiem może one zawarzyly :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> a Ty się wcinasz ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy i piszesz , że masz 1 cm tynku na przewodzie...


Wcinam się? Przecież uczestniczę od kilku dni w tej dyskusji.

----------


## brencik

> No deweloper zawsze spierd...   tak jak pisałem brat mieszka od 5 lat w domu, nie bruzdowal, ma mase przewodów na ścianach i nic nie widać.  Tynki gipsowe Knauf diamand + gładzie,  nie wiem może one zawarzyly


Po to daje sie knauf diamant właśnie aby gładzi już nie robić...

----------


## Regius

W domu rodziców kable się pokazały w jednym z pokoi niedługo po wyschnięciu tynków (w innych gdzie było grubiej tynku problem się nie pojawił). Jak nie zapomnę zrobię fotki dla potomności.

----------


## nowa7

Dołoże się, blok z silikatow ,10lat,,kable widoczne na dwóch scianach nie wiem jak kładzione pewnie po wierzchu, do domu kupię używaną bruzdownice.

----------


## darianus

U mnie też kable wyszły po malowaniu, ale tylko tam, gdzie tynku było cienko. Niestety zbyt późno poczytałem o tym problemie na forum. Na szczęście w  salonie jest na tyle grubo, że nic nie widać  :smile: . Zamalowywałem już różnymi specyfikami i nic to nie daję. Postanowiłem, że poczekam kilka lat i przy okazji malowania pokoi będę robił bruzdy.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Witam
> Coraz bardziej zaczynam wątpić co do materiału z którego ma być mój dom. Silka E 24 to budulec na mój dom. 
> Jakie są wasze opienie? ktoś budował z tego?


Ja nie widzę zalet takiej ściany opócz tego że może być trochę cieńsza. Działówki wiadomo- warto z tego zrobić ze względów akustyki.
Bajki o "zdrowotności" takiej ściany można między bajki włożyć.

----------


## Robaczywy

Janekk1234 a widzisz jakieś wady? Bo ja dla odmiany nie widze wad..

Co do kabli, to ostatnio wierciłem otwory pod puszki i z widiową otwornicą wychodzą idelane kułeczka. Około 30s wiercenia - bajka. Zamiast kuć czy uzywać bruzdownicy, 'korytka'' na kable robię grubą chińską tarczą i zwyklą szlifierką. Idzie jak w masło, tylko pyłu dużo.

----------


## Janekk1234

Wadą jest pewnie wyższa cena za murowanie i trudności w bruzdowaniu, wierceniu, choć to raczej nie problem jak ma się dobre narzędzia . Co do m2 materiału w porównaniu do betonu komórkowego to nie wiem. Silka tańsza czy droższa?

----------


## Janekk1234

No i duża akumulacja nie jest zaletą w innym ogrzewaniu niż na prąd z tańszą taryfą w określonych godzinach.

----------


## Regius

Jeśli chodzi o wady, to kołki nie chcą trzymać w pustakach silikatowych (nie wiem jak w pełnych bloczkach bo u siebie mam tylko pustaki) - nawet wynachodki Fisher'a coś nie chcą trzymać. No i bruzd poziomych coś się boję robić w pustakach silikatowych (mimo, że producent zezwala na bruzdy poziome nawet do 15 mm głębokości) - poziome bruzdy na przewody wolę robić w wieńcu lub puszczać przewody po ścianie w warstwie styropianu (lub ewentualnie w peszlu po podłodze).

----------


## Robaczywy

Co do BK to nie mam pojęcia, ale BK nie chciałem i nie sprawdzałem cen. Jak chodzi o porotherm, to na oko cena za m2 wydawała się zbliżona, za silke płaciłem ok 3,50 szt, a porotherm nie schodził poniżej 5zł.
Akumuklację ja poczytuję sobie za zaletę, ale to kestia indywidualna.
Żadna z ekip z którymi rozmawiałem przed budową nie pytała z czego będziemy murować, także z moich obserwacji wynika, że materiał nie ma wpływu na cenę robocizny.
Bruzdowanie - jeśli kujesz młotem to kiepsko, sypie się, dizury wylatują, natomiast wykorzystując grubą na ok 1cm tarczę diamentową, bruzdy robisz jak w masełku. Narzędzia szczególnie drogie nie były, szifierka za 100zł z Casto, a za dwie tarcze dałem w sumie 156zł z przesyłką z Chin. Do wiercenia pod puszki otwornica 65mm z widią za ok 45zł + dobra wiertarka SDS.

----------


## Robaczywy

Z kołkami to się zgodzę, ale tez zależy jak trafisz, jak się wwiercisz w dziurę to lipa. Natomiast bruzd poziomych tak czy tak nie robię, tylko pionowe - dla bezpieczeństwa. Poziomo kable lecą po chudziaku.

----------


## Kemotxb

Hm ja tam nie miałem problemu z kołkami. Zamocowałem drzwi tymczasowe zbite z desek na 4 kołkach fi 12 mm, waga drzwi ok 100 kg (ledwo dałem radę je założyć) i silikat nawet nie jęknął, wiercenie trochę zeszło ale wierciłem bez udaru. No chyba że problemem jest utrata wymiaru przez otwór bo fakt, wystarczy chwila i wiertło potrafi uciec na boki.

----------


## Regius

> Bruzdowanie - jeśli kujesz młotem to kiepsko, sypie się, dizury wylatują, natomiast wykorzystując grubą na ok 1cm tarczę diamentową, bruzdy robisz jak w masełku. Narzędzia szczególnie drogie nie były, szifierka za 100zł z Casto, a za dwie tarcze dałem w sumie 156zł z przesyłką z Chin. Do wiercenia pod puszki otwornica 65mm z widią za ok 45zł + dobra wiertarka SDS.


Możesz zapodać jakiegoś linka do tych tarczy 1 cm? Miałem wypożyczoną bruzdownicę (na razie jeszcze nie wykuwałem bruzd - póki co są tylko ponacinane), ale zapomniałem o zasilaniu silników żaluzji fasadowych na wszelki wypadek jakbyśmy zrezygnowali z okiennic na korzyść żaluzji w przyszłości ... i zamiast nacinać i wykuwać można by Twój patent z grubymi tarczami zastosować (tylko nie wiem gdzie takie cuda kupić). Zakładałeś 2 tarcze na raz (ydyp 3x2,5 mm2 ma ok 14 mm szerokości), czy ciąłeś na 2 razy?
U mnie otwornica sobie kiepsko radziła (po kilku otworach musiałem udar włączyć, bo bez udaru nie działo iść).

----------


## agb

Coś takiego pewnie https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/Z-LIO...839605414.html
Owczar też tym bruzdował. Tylko pyłu od cholery.

----------


## asolt

> No i duża akumulacja nie jest zaletą w innym ogrzewaniu niż na prąd z tańszą taryfą w określonych godzinach.


Skąd taka teza? Duza akumulacja jest zaletą gdyz poprzez lepsze wykorzystanie zysków słonecznych i bytowych zmniejszamy zapotrzebowanie budynku na ciepło. Stabilizacja temperatury wewnątrz to kolejna zaleta ale zwiazana z komfortem

----------


## Kaizen

Przy ogrzewaniu akumulacja jest fajna - najfajniejsza w grzejniku (czy to piec ważący tonę czy dwie, czy podłogówka).

Ale w ścianach i stropie też się przydaje - tyle, że bardziej latem, gdzie amplitudy dobowe są ogromne. Stabilizuje to temperaturę wewnątrz bez silenia się na klimę czy ogrzewanie.

Jeszcze co do zyskiwania miejsca, przez mniejszą grubość ścian. Tyle, że ściana dwuwarstwowa z BK jest grubsza od tej z silki o tym samym U o całe 1,5cm. Czyli przy 50mb obwodu domu zyskujemy 0,75m2. Za to styropian robi się drogi przy tej grubości i wypadałoby go kołkować, co powoduje mostki i koszty.
Do tego bruzdowanie w cieńszej ścianie jest bardziej ryzykowne i częściej wymaga obliczeń.

----------


## Janekk1234

Zysk słoneczny i bytowy związany z akumulacją ścian , mega naciągana teoria. Słońce zimą operuje raczej słabo i do zaizolowanej ściany wiele ciepła nie wpadnie. Za to latem może tego ciepła wpaść więcej, ale paradoksalnie teoria silikatu mówi tu nam że latem silikaty chłodzą. Więc ja już nic nie rozumiem  :wink: 

Stabilność temperatury i większy komfort ? Przecież mając pompę ciepła lub gaz, masz komfort 100% lepszego nie potrzeba. 

Minusem silikatu jest też gorsza izolacyjność cieplna.

----------


## kaszpir007

Powiem tak ...

Miałem nowy dom z gazobetonu (2010/2011) , teraz mam dom z silikatu i znam wady i zalety obu materiałów ..

Różnica taka że poprzedni dom budował deweloper , a nie ma się co oszukiwać dla deweloperów i wykonawcy najlepszy jest gazobeton , bo lekki i duży i szybko się buduje , łatwo obrabia i dobrze na tym zarabia ...

Ja przed budową drugiego domu poczytałem i porównałem różnice między materiałami , ich zalety i wady i .... wybrałem silkat.

Mam duże przeszklania od południa (cały dom na południe ustawiony) i na jesień/zimę starczy jak jest słońce to dom świetnie akumuluje wtedy tą bezpłatną energię.

Minus jedynie taki że akumulacja jest zaleta w sezonie grzewczym , ale wadą w lato , bo jak dom się nagrzeje to długo trzyma temepraturę , więc najlepiej go nie przegrzać ...

W krajach "cieplejszych" buduje się z cegły właśnie z powodu akumulacji ciepła , bo w lato długo jest utrzymywana temperatura w domu i dom długo trzyma "chłód".

Nie chce mi się nikogo do niczego przekonywać. Myślę że każdy zainteresowany tym tematem inwestor sam podejmie decyzję , bo jak ta decyzję ma podjąc wykonawcę , to wiem co wybierze  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeszcze co do zyskiwania miejsca, przez mniejszą grubość ścian. Tyle, że ściana dwuwarstwowa z BK jest grubsza od tej z silki o tym samym U o całe 1,5cm. Czyli przy 50mb obwodu domu zyskujemy 0,75m2. Za to styropian robi się drogi przy tej grubości i wypadałoby go kołkować, co powoduje mostki i koszty.


Moje sciany stoja na skraju plyty fundamentowej. Czy mialyby 18, czy 24cm, czy bylyby z silikatu, cz z BK czy miałyby 16, 20, czy 24cm syropianu, stalyby tak samo na skraju tej samej plyty.
Więc zyskuje 6cm przy każdej z nich.
Styropianu 20cm nie kołkowalem. Podobnie nie kołkowalbym styropianu  16cm przy BK.
Co to znaczy, ze grubszy styropian "wypadałoby" kolkować ?
Jaka jest granica tego "wypadaloby"  i jakie zalecenia techniczne ją wyznaczają?

----------


## agb

Caparol od 10 czy 15cm zaleca kołkować. 

Styropian robi się drogi? Z trójki EPS, Silka, BK, to styropian jest najtańszy za m3. I to bez liczenia kleju do murowania.

----------


## fotohobby

> Caparol od 10 czy 15cm zaleca kołkować. 
> 
> Styropian robi się drogi? Z trójki EPS, Silka, BK, to styropian jest najtańszy za m3. I to bez liczenia kleju do murowania.


A raczej nikt, nawet na BK nie daje już mniej, niż 15cm.

Wracajac do tematu powierzchni - dzięki scianom 18cm mam 2,9m3 za "free"
Liczac oszczednie 2.5tyśza m2 deweloperki zrobilem sobie prezent za 7tys.
Z naddatkiem pokrywa to koszt dodatkowych cm styro..

----------


## Kaizen

> Moje sciany stoja na skraju plyty fundamentowej. Czy mialyby 18, czy 24cm, czy bylyby z silikatu, cz z BK czy miałyby 16, 20, czy 24cm syropianu, stalyby tak samo na skraju tej samej plyty.


To dokładając styropianu zwiększasz powierzchnię zabudowy i zbliżasz się do granic działki. Trzeba rozpatrywać zewnętrzne wymiary domu - bo to ich zmiana wymaga większego zachodu.





> Więc zyskuje 6cm przy każdej z nich.
> Styropianu 20cm nie kołkowalem. Podobnie nie kołkowalbym styropianu  16cm przy BK.
> Co to znaczy, ze grubszy styropian "wypadałoby" kolkować ?
> Jaka jest granica tego "wypadaloby"  i jakie zalecenia techniczne ją wyznaczają?


Zalecenia techniczne zwalają odpowiedzialność na projektantów i ci zazwyczaj jako rzyciochron zalecają kołkowanie. Jak inwestor bierze na klatę - to nie kołkuje.
20 cm też nie kołkowałem. U mam 0,124 dla 24cm BK + 20cm EPS.
Jakbym dał silkę, to przy takim samym U ściana by miała 18cm silki + 24,75cm EPS. Czyli dokładnie to bym zyskiwał 1,25cm po obwodzie. Całe nic. 
Taki styropian bym już kołkował. O ile bym znalazł odpowiednie kołki. Za kołkowanie w silce przez tak gruby styropian pewnie też by mi ekipa policzyła jak za zboże.

A czemu tak ciepło  chciałem? A no posłuchałem kogoś, kto chyba zmienił zdanie. Bo odpisując na mój pierwszy post na forum napisał:




> Dla Twoich warunków, wolałbym idealnie ocieplić dom, a grzać za pomoca zastawu podlogówka + grzałka + bufor

----------


## agb

> A raczej nikt, nawet na BK nie daje już mniej, niż 15cm.


Dokładnie mówiąc jest tak




> PŁYTY STYROPIANOWE
> Mocowanie płyt wyłącznie przez klejenie:
>  Montaż wyłącznie przez klejenie jest możliwy wtedy, gdy wy- trzymałość podłoża na odrywanie jest ≥ 0,08 N/mm2. W przypad- ku podłoży w nowych budynkach (np. beton, ściany bez powłok malarskich) można założyć taką wytrzymałość bez przeprowa- dzania dodatkowej kontroli. Montaż wyłącznie przez klejenie jest dopuszczalny wyłącznie dla grubości styropianu <15 cm.


Źródło





> Zalecenia techniczne zwalają odpowiedzialność na projektantów i ci zazwyczaj jako rzyciochron zalecają kołkowanie. Jak inwestor bierze na klatę - to nie kołkuje.
> 20 cm też nie kołkowałem. U mam 0,124 dla 24cm BK + 20cm EPS.
> Jakbym dał silkę, to przy takim samym U ściana by miała 18cm silki + 24,75cm EPS. Czyli dokładnie to bym zyskiwał 1,25cm po obwodzie. Całe nic. 
> Taki styropian bym już kołkował. O ile bym znalazł odpowiednie kołki. Za kołkowanie w silce przez tak gruby styropian pewnie też by mi ekipa policzyła jak za zboże.


Czyli projektanci każą kołkować, ale ja do BK nie kołkowałem, ale do Silki bym kołkował. Parterówkę. Czy kogoś to jeszcze dziwi?  :rotfl: 

Dodam jeszcze, że będę miał 25cm styro i nikt nie chce nie kołkować, a dodatkowo za to nie liczy. Bo żeby nie kołkować trzeba przyłożyć się do klejenia.

----------


## fotohobby

> To dokładając styropianu zwiększasz powierzchnię zabudowy i zbliżasz się do granic działki. Trzeba rozpatrywać zewnętrzne wymiary domu - bo to ich zmiana wymaga większego zachodu.



Większość ludzi jednak nie ma problemu ze zmirszczeniem dodatkowych 8cm w bryle budynku.
Zmiane zatwierdza architekt adoptujacy, w przypadku projektu indywidualnego juz w ogole nie ma "większego zachodu"
Nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie moglbys postawic sciany 18 na brzegu sciany fundamentowej 24cm
Oczywiscie, bylby mimosród - kwestia przeliczenia dla konstruktora. 

Jesli faktycznie NIE MOZNA, to kolejny raz pozwoliłes mi odkryć plus plyty fundamentowej w stosunku do ław.
Blisko 3m2 , 7 tyś piechota nie chodzi.

Styro 24cm tez bym nie kolkował. Przy klejeniu na grzebien, lub na pianke PU dla partrowki ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Większość ludzi jednak nie ma problemu ze zmirszczeniem dodatkowych 8cm w bryle budynku.
> Zmiane zatwierdza architekt adoptujacy
> Nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie moglbys ostawic sciany 18 na brzegu sciany fundamentowej 24cm


Tyle, że to przestają  być m2 "za darmo" - bo zwyczajnie zwiększasz budynek. Zwiększać tak mogę też przy BK. Podobnie obniżając U.
"za darmo" to jest, jak nie zmieniają się wymiary zewnętrzne ani U. Tylko, że "za darmo" i tak kosztuje, bo koszty budowania z silki będą większe. I to nie tylko murowania - ale i instalatorzy pewnie sobie krzykną więcej, bo montaż elektryki czy hydrauliki w silce jest bardziej praco i czasochłonny.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tyle, że to przestają  być m2 "za darmo" - bo zwyczajnie zwiększasz budynek. Zwiększać tak mogę też przy BK. Podobnie obniżając U.
> "za darmo" to jest, jak nie zmieniają się wymiary zewnętrzne ani U. Tylko, że "za darmo" i tak kosztuje, bo koszty budowania z silki będą większe. I to nie tylko murowania - ale i instalatorzy pewnie sobie krzykną więcej, bo montaż elektryki czy hydrauliki w silce jest bardziej praco i czasochłonny.


Jak to zwiekszam ?
Czy potrzebuje wiecej prac ziemnych ?
Nie.
Moze musze wylać i zaizolować wieksza plyte fundamentową ?
Nie.
Wiecej drewna na wiezbę, dachowek na dach ?
Nie.
Dłuzsze rynny, wiecej styro elewacyjnego (poza tymi 8cm dlugosci elewacji) ?

Oczywiscie, tynk, farba, wykonczenie podlogi jak najbardziej. No ale otrzymuję wiecej miejsca na tej samej plycie, pod tym samym dachem.

Nie tworz mitow z tymi kosztami instalacji.
Elektryk podal cene za punkt nie pytajac o rodzaj materialu.

Hyraulik powiedzial, ze woli silikat, niz Porotherm. 
Slaby argument.

Kiedy ja budowalem, koszt 1m2 golego muru z silikatu 18cm z Sil-Pro byl nizszy, niz BK600
Z robocizną.
Zwiekszyl sie popyt na silikaty, więc chyba podrożały, ale nadal przepaści nie ma.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak to zwiekszam ?


Jak masz większe wymiary zewnętrzne, to masz większy dom. Większą powierzchnię zabudowy (u mnie już to było nie do przeskoczenia, bo ma zabudowaną całą powierzchnię, którą mogłem przez zapis o min. 80% powierzchni działki biologicznie czynnej), większą powierzchnię ścian, dachu, większą kubaturę itd. A nawet jak się uprzesz, że przesunięcie ściany na zewnątrz to nie zwiększanie, to można to zrobić niezależnie od materiału.

----------


## kryzys

> Caparol od 10 czy 15cm zaleca kołkować. 
> 
> Styropian robi się drogi? Z trójki EPS, Silka, BK, to styropian jest najtańszy za m3. I to bez liczenia kleju do murowania.


To budować w technologi lego , izodom,izomur,thermomur i wszystkie bolączki z dociepleniem odpadają jak ręką odjął .

----------


## asolt

> Zysk słoneczny i bytowy związany z akumulacją ścian , mega naciągana teoria. Słońce zimą operuje raczej słabo i do zaizolowanej ściany wiele ciepła nie wpadnie. Za to latem może tego ciepła wpaść więcej, ale paradoksalnie teoria silikatu mówi tu nam że latem silikaty chłodzą. Więc ja już nic nie rozumiem 
> 
> Stabilność temperatury i większy komfort ? Przecież mając pompę ciepła lub gaz, masz komfort 100% lepszego nie potrzeba. 
> 
> Minusem silikatu jest też gorsza izolacyjność cieplna.


Na jakiej podstawie takie twierdzenia? rozumiem ze wykonujesz obliczenia cieplne budynków (ozc) i wg twoich obliczen tak faktycznie jest. Zechciej to poprzec kilkoma liczbami i stosownymi normami wzorami zaleceniami  To ze naciągana teoria to moze napisac kazdy, czy wie o czym pisze sądze ze jednak nie.
To ze silikat ma wiekszy wsp. przenikania ciepła (lambda) minusem akurat tak bardzo nie jest. To tylko materiał konstrukcyjny a nie izolacyjny. Owszem problemem jest mostek na styku fundament sciana nosna ale są metody aby ten mostek ograniczyc, W przypadku PF izolowanych problem praktycznie nie występuje.

----------


## Janekk1234

> W krajach "cieplejszych" buduje się z cegły właśnie z powodu akumulacji ciepła , bo w lato długo jest utrzymywana temperatura w domu i dom długo trzyma "chłód".


latem dom dłużej trzyma chłód?  skąd? 

jeśli słońce nagrzewa , tak jak np u Ciebie przez te okna, to raczej dom latem jest cieplejszy niż zimniejszy.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Na jakiej podstawie takie twierdzenia? rozumiem ze wykonujesz obliczenia cieplne budynków (ozc) i wg twoich obliczen tak faktycznie jest. Zechciej to poprzec kilkoma liczbami i stosownymi normami wzorami zaleceniami  To ze naciągana teoria to moze napisac kazdy, czy wie o czym pisze sądze ze jednak nie.
> To ze silikat ma wiekszy wsp. przenikania ciepła (lambda) minusem akurat tak bardzo nie jest. To tylko materiał konstrukcyjny a nie izolacyjny. Owszem problemem jest mostek na styku fundament sciana nosna ale są metody aby ten mostek ograniczyc, W przypadku PF izolowanych problem praktycznie nie występuje.




a czemu ciepło bytowe ma być lepiej wykorzystane przy silikatach ?

ponieważ zostanie najpierw wykorzystane do ogrzania ściany, a dopiero potem oddane do wnętrza ? 

to nie ma sensu jak na moje. mając ścianę której nie trzeba ogrzewać, która nie jest dużym odbiornikiem ciepła , korzystam z tego ciepła bytowego, od razu. 

chyba lepiej co nie ?

----------


## asolt

> a czemu ciepło bytowe ma być lepiej wykorzystane przy silikatach ?
> 
> ponieważ zostanie najpierw wykorzystane do ogrzania ściany, a dopiero potem oddane do wnętrza ? 
> 
> to nie ma sensu jak na moje. mając ścianę której nie trzeba ogrzewać, która nie jest dużym odbiornikiem ciepła , korzystam z tego ciepła bytowego, od razu. 
> 
> chyba lepiej co nie ?


Dlaczego ? bo silikaty mają sposrod powszechnie stosowanych najwieksze ciepło własciwe czyli najwiekszą pojemnosc cieplną. Co nadmiarem zysków bytowych i slonecznych? Ten nadmiar bedzie lepiej zagospodarowany przez materiał o mniejszej czy o wiekszej pojemnosci cieplnej. Moze warto poczytac tych którzy mają sciany z silikatów a jednoczesnie regulację strefową temperatury i obserwuja jej działanie. Po co domniemywac i przypuszczac i wymyslac swoje nawet nie teorie a jedynie hipotezy.

----------


## Kaizen

> to nie ma sensu jak na moje. mając ścianę której nie trzeba ogrzewać, która nie jest dużym odbiornikiem ciepła , korzystam z tego ciepła bytowego, od razu. 
> 
> chyba lepiej co nie ?


Lepiej, jak nie masz nadmiaru ciepła/chłodu.

Popatrz na wykres temperatury latem.



Jak widać masz za gorąco jak i za zimno w ciągu doby. Im większa akumulacyjność budynku, tym bardziej spłaszczy taki wykres wewnątrz domu nawet bez żadnego działania. A jak dołożysz bypas w nocy i celowe wychładzanie wentylacją domu (co przy większej bezwładności będzie szło wolniej) i odzysk chłodu w dzień, to sporo zaoszczędzisz na klimie albo uzyskasz komfort, który w szkieletowcu może zapewnić tylko klima.

To zresztą podstawowy problem z poddaszami bez lanych skosów. Przez brak akumulacji w dzień żar, a w nocy albo dobrze, albo i za zimno się robi.

----------


## Janekk1234

największe ciepło właściwe? ciekawy termin, biorąc pod uwagę że taką ścianę najtrudniej rozgrzać, i ma słabą izolacyjność. 

nadmiar zysków ciepła bytowego - kiedy taka sytuacja zimą  miałaby wogóle nastąpić ? gdy do domu wprowadzę stado krów? 

poza tym jesli zdarzy się dużo ciepła bytowego lub z nasłonecznienia - to temp. w domu się podniesie i źródło ciepła obniży swoją pracę. nic nie stracimy.

----------


## Kaizen

> bo silikaty mają sposrod powszechnie stosowanych najwieksze ciepło własciwe czyli najwiekszą pojemnosc cieplną


Ciepło właściwe silki to 880J/kg*K. To raptem o 40J/kg*K większe, niż BK. Za to dąb dla przykładu ma 2510.

Więc to nie ciepło właściwe robi różnicę, a gęstość. A nawet dokładniej masa. Bo ściany z silki są zazwyczaj cieńsze, niż z BK dla przykładu.

m2 muru z BK 500 to 0,24m * 1m * 1m * 500kg/m3= 120kg
m2 silki to 0,18  * 1m * 1m * 1500kg/m3= 270kg
I tu jest różnica 2,25x. A nie drobne niespełna 5% na cieple właściwym.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Jak widać masz za gorąco jak i za zimno w ciągu doby. Im większa akumulacyjność budynku, tym bardziej spłaszczy taki wykres wewnątrz domu .


Tylko czy w dobrze zaizolowanych domach jest latem aż tak gorąco, temp. skacze  ? Nigdy nie odczułem czegoś takiego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tylko czy w murowanych, dobrze zaizolowanych domach jest latem aż tak gorąco, temp. skacze  ? Nigdy nie odczułem czegoś takiego.


Podnosi się chętnie. Nawet bardziej i szybciej, niż temperatura na zewnątrz przez zyski bytowe i słoneczne. Za to spada niechętnie przez izolację. To bezwładność cieplna to łagodzi. Dlatego w zabytkowych budynkach, z grubymi ścianami latem jest znacznie przyjemniej, niż większości współczesnych domów. Nawet bez żadnych nowoczesnych zabiegów, rekuperacji, klimatyzacji czy nawet termomodernizacji.
Pewnie, że nie jest to jedyne panaceum - odpowiednio duży okap, zamykanie rolet, minimalizacja wentylacji w dzień i maksymalizacja w nocy, klima czy jeszcze inne zabiegi pozwalają to zmniejszyć. Ale bezwładność cieplna jest istotnym elementem układanki. Bezwładność nie tylko materiału konstrukcyjnego, ale też stropu, wylewki, tynków (np. CW jest pod tym względem znacznie lepszy, od gipsowego) a nawet termoizolacji.

----------


## Janekk1234

Nie wiedziałem że ciepło pochodzące z ludzkich ciał , i gotowania obiadu aż tak może wpływać na temp wewnątrz  budynku. 

Ale na pewno przyjemny chłodek czuć latem w tych wielkich starych kamienicach, zamkach. Jeśli to efekt  zakumulowanego chłodu z nocy to w takim razie musi wystąpić jeden warunek - słaba izolacja ścian co juz nie występuje w nowych domach. Nowy dom z silikatów jest dobrze zaizolowany i chłodu nie przyjmie.

----------


## kaszpir007

> latem dom dłużej trzyma chłód?  skąd? 
> 
> jeśli słońce nagrzewa , tak jak np u Ciebie przez te okna, to raczej dom latem jest cieplejszy niż zimniejszy.


Po prostu należy zabezpieczyć się przed nagrzewaniem przez słońce (rolety zewnętrzne) a do dodatkowego schłodzenia - klima ...

Czyli tak jak w krajach cieplejszych , chronić przed przegrzaniem domu jak nie ma takiej potrzeby

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiedziałem że ciepło pochodzące z ludzkich ciał , i gotowania obiadu aż tak może wpływać na temp wewnątrz  budynku.


Jak dom potrzebuje, żeby utrzymać zimą przy różnicy temperatur ponad 40 stopni ze 4kW, to o ile wzrośnie temperatura, jak odpalisz gotowanie rosołu dostarczając ze 3kW w upały? A ziemniaczki i schabowe? I kuchenka chodzi na całe 7,2kW które dała fabryka Niech nawet będzie to tylko przez 15 minut - ale co potem z tym ciepłem zrobisz? Do tego zyski słoneczne - tu jest duży dawcą Słońce. Tu się kumuluje. Pół biedy, jak bezwładność jest w stanie je wchłonąć przy małej różnicy temperatur.
 Do tego ziarnko do ziarnka - odpoczywający człowiek to ze 100W, znaczna część ciepła z CWU zostaje oddana wewnątrz domu zanim trafi do kanalizacji.




> Nowy dom z silikatów jest dobrze zaizolowany i chłodu nie przyjmie.


Jak nie przyjął ciepła, to zimna też może nie przyjmować  :wink: 
Tyle, że izolowany jest od zewnątrz, a chłód możesz nocą wpuścić do wewnątrz wentylacją czy oknami. Tu już nie ma tarczy termoizolacji ani na stropie, ani na murach, ani na wylewce.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak masz większe wymiary zewnętrzne, to masz większy dom. Większą powierzchnię zabudowy (u mnie już to było nie do przeskoczenia, bo ma zabudowaną całą powierzchnię, którą mogłem przez zapis o min. 80% powierzchni działki biologicznie czynnej), większą powierzchnię ścian, dachu, większą kubaturę itd. A nawet jak się uprzesz, że przesunięcie ściany na zewnątrz to nie zwiększanie, to można to zrobić niezależnie od materiału.


Ale juz ci napisalem - plyta taka sama, dach ten sam (o ile komus nie przeszkadza okam o 4cm krotszy).
W praktyce pozostaje tylko koszt wykonczenia tych 3m2.

Powierzchnia zabudowy Ciebie ogranicza ?
Udalo ci sie zakupic projekt typowy, ktory rowno i idealnie wykorzystuje dostępną powierzchnię  w 100% ?
No coż - trudno. Ktos inny moze mieć jednak szersze moźliwosci.

Teotetycznie kazdy materiał mozna wysunąć, tylko nikt nie kladzie bloczkow 24cm, wystajacych w 25 % poza obrys plyty (ław).
Majac sililat 18cm bloczek jest podparty na calej powierzchni.
Poza tym, w budynkach wystepuje jeszcze często wewnętrzna sciana nośna,  ktora tez nie musi mieć 24cm

----------


## fotohobby

> latem dom dłużej trzyma chłód?  skąd? 
> 
> jeśli słońce nagrzewa , tak jak np u Ciebie przez te okna, to raczej dom latem jest cieplejszy niż zimniejszy.


Bo potrzebuje zeby wiecej energii wpadlo, zeby go przegrzac.
Podobnie - spadek temperwtury jest wolniejszy,  kiedy zimą źródło ciepła przestanie działać.
Oczywiście bardzo tym pomaga betonowy strop.

----------


## asolt

> Ciepło właściwe silki to 880J/kg*K. To raptem o 40J/kg*K większe, niż BK. Za to dąb dla przykładu ma 2510.
> 
> Więc to nie ciepło właściwe robi różnicę, a gęstość. A nawet dokładniej masa. Bo ściany z silki są zazwyczaj cieńsze, niż z BK dla przykładu.
> 
> m2 muru z BK 500 to 0,24m * 1m * 1m * 500kg/m3= 120kg
> m2 silki to 0,18  * 1m * 1m * 1500kg/m3= 270kg
> I tu jest różnica 2,25x. A nie drobne niespełna 5% na cieple właściwym.


Ok, masz rację, zastosowalem skrót myslowy, masa w połaczeniu ciepłem wlasciwym

----------


## Janekk1234

> a chłód możesz nocą wpuścić do wewnątrz wentylacją czy oknami.



czyli ten cały bajer silikatów latem - i ich rzekome utrzymywanie chłodu  - jest uzyskiwane poprzez nocne wietrzenie ?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Bo potrzebuje zeby wiecej energii wpadlo, zeby go przegrzac.
> Podobnie - spadek temperwtury jest wolniejszy,  kiedy zimą źródło ciepła przestanie działać.


a jak zimą wyjedziemy na miesiąc z domu to czeka nas wielodniowe grzanie zimnych ścian  :big tongue:

----------


## ProStaś

> czyli ten cały bajer silikatów latem - i ich  rzekome utrzymywanie chłodu  - jest uzyskiwane poprzez nocne wietrzenie  ?





> a jak zimą wyjedziemy na miesiąc z domu to czeka nas wielodniowe grzanie zimnych ścian


Dostałeś w tym temacie masę istotnych informacji o cechach silikatów. Jak na mój gust to nie chcesz/nie możesz (błędne sobie skreśl) zrozumieć tego przekazu.

Proponuję wybudować dom z innego materiału. I będzie "po problemie" - cudzysłów, nie jest przypadkowy.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Proponuję wybudować dom z innego materiału. I będzie "po problemie" - cudzysłów, nie jest przypadkowy.


nie jest to mój problem, ot toczymy sobie rozmowę na argumenty  :wink:  chcę zrozumieć na przykład jak działa ten letni chłód w silikatowym domu, skąd on sie bierze  :wink:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> a jak zimą wyjedziemy na miesiąc z domu to czeka nas wielodniowe grzanie zimnych ścian


właśnie tak działa ten letni chłód. niby rozumiesz a niby nie.

----------


## fotohobby

> a jak zimą wyjedziemy na miesiąc z domu to czeka nas wielodniowe grzanie zimnych ścian


Otóż to. To własnie pojemnośc cieplna. 
To nie jest materiał dobty na budowanie domków letniskowych  :smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

> właśnie tak działa ten letni chłód. niby rozumiesz a niby nie.


tylko że aby latem ten chłód wpadł to trzeba go  wpuszczać, otwierać okna, czy też jakoś  specjalnie wentylować w godzinach nocnych , słabe takie rozwiązanie, przyznasz...

----------


## fotohobby

> czyli ten cały bajer silikatów latem - i ich rzekome utrzymywanie chłodu  - jest uzyskiwane poprzez nocne wietrzenie ?


Nocne wietrzenie mozesz zastosowac wszedzie. Sęk w tym, ze w jednym z domow juz po południu, wieczorem moze byc nieznośnie cieplo, w drugim zas jeszcze nie.

----------


## fotohobby

> tylko że aby latem ten chłód wpadł to trzeba go  wpuszczać, otwierać okna, czy też jakoś  specjalnie wentylować w godzinach nocnych , słabe takie rozwiązanie, przyznasz...


A jakc hcesz zbic temperature w domach z innego materialu ?
Oczywiscie - nezapelacyjnie najlepsza jest klimatyzacja, bo jeszcze zmniejsza wilgotnośc wzgledną.
No, ale jeśli nie masz ?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Nocne wietrzenie mozesz zastosowac wszedzie. Sęk w tym, ze w jednym z domow juz po południu, wieczorem moze byc nieznośnie cieplo, w drugim zas jeszcze nie.



możliwe, chciałem tylko wypunktować twierdzenia jakie tu wcześniej padło że " masz zimno latem bez większych ceregieli " , 

z jednej strony aby uzyskać ten chłód trzeba specjalnie wpuszczać nocą zimno, - i to wg silikatowców to nie są ceregiele, 

a z drugiej podaje się argumenty że latem ludzie w domu z niesilikatów będą się grzać bo smażą kotlety, i nie mają nad patelnią  wyciągu  :tongue:  

po prostu czuję że ta cała akumulacyjność jest mocno przeceniana, jako zaleta, jeśli wogóle to ma być jakaś zaleta, w nowych domach, dobrze zaizolowanych, z wentylacją mechaniczną, często reku, i nowoczesnymi źródłami ciepła.

----------


## Janekk1234

> A jakc hcesz zbic temperature w domach z innego materialu ?
> Oczywiscie - nezapelacyjnie najlepsza jest klimatyzacja, bo jeszcze zmniejsza wilgotnośc wzgledną.
> No, ale jeśli nie masz ?


 trudno uwierzyć żeby w nagrzewanym domu mocnym słońcem, ta chwilowa wyższa temp od grzejącego słońca w okno, była niższa za sprawą silikatu właśnie. równie dobrze można wysnuwac wniosek że będzie cieplej - bo silikaty przejmą ciepło z powietrza na dłużej, zamiast to ciepło mialoby  uciekać przy otwieraniu i zamykaniu drzwi.

powstala taka teoria u marketingowców i tak ludzie powtarzają, ciekawe czy w gorącej hiszpanii silikat to lek na letnie upały  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

A kto napisal "masz zimno latem bez wiekszych ceregieli" ?
Bo przeoczyłem  .

To, co Ty czujesz, zostaw sobie.
Fizyka sie dzieki Twoim odczuciom nie zmieni

Co do nocnego wietrzenia - kazdy tak robi, niezaleznie od tego, z czego ma dom.
I rano domy sa chlodne.
Potem zaczyna sie walka, zeby upalu nie wpuscic do domu.
Markizy, rolety, zaluzje.
Efekt jest taki, ze pod koniec dnia, wtedy, kiedy sie zasypia, jeden dom bedzie mial wieksza temperature, w drugim bedzie nizsza.
Ten drugi to dom o wysokiej akumulacyjnosci.
Oczywiscie, mozesz z tego zrezygnować.

----------


## fotohobby

Widziales w Hiszpanii dom bez klimy ?

Wiesz, pozostan przy swoich "odczuciach" i zmowie marketingowcow...

----------


## Janekk1234

> Efekt jest taki, ze pod koniec dnia, wtedy, kiedy sie zasypia, jeden dom bedzie mial wieksza temperature, w drugim bedzie nizsza.
> .


jak może być niższa, skoro całe ciepło jakie dostało się za dnia,  zostało w domu zakumulowane ?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> jak może być niższa, skoro całe ciepło jakie dostało się za dnia,  zostało w domu zakumulowane ?


"a jak zimą wyjedziemy na miesiąc z domu to czeka nas wielodniowe grzanie zimnych ścian " - dokładnie w ten sam sposób.

----------


## Janekk1234

> "a jak zimą wyjedziemy na miesiąc z domu to czeka nas wielodniowe grzanie zimnych ścian " - dokładnie w ten sam sposób.


zimna ściana - zimny dom, ciepła ściana ciepły dom. nadal nie widzę jak zaizolowana ściana w domu może bez końca, dzień po dniu, latem,  odbierać ciepłotę powietrza wewnętrznego, i sprawiać że w domu będzie zimniej.  musiałaby odbierać to ciepło z pomieszczeń i je wypuszczać na zewnątrz.

----------


## fotohobby

> jak może być niższa, skoro całe ciepło jakie dostało się za dnia,  zostało w domu zakumulowane ?


Bo w takim domu potrzeba dostarczyc wiecej kWh, by temperatura wzrosla o 1C.
Nocą energia zostaje oddana i cykl powtarza sie na nowo.

Oczywiscie w przypadku  dlugotrwalego upalu nawet pojemnosc cieplna silikatu i zelbetu w koncu sie wyczerpie, i takze taki dom zostanie przegrzany.
Ale umozliwia on przetrwanie okresu upału  kilka/kilkanascie dni dluzszego, niz dom niskoakumulacyjny.
Tylko tyle i aż tyle.

----------


## fotohobby

> zimna ściana - zimny dom, ciepła ściana ciepły dom. *nadal nie widzę jak* zaizolowana ściana w domu może bez końca, dzień po dniu, latem,  odbierać ciepłotę powietrza wewnętrznego, i sprawiać że w domu będzie zimniej.  musiałaby odbierać to ciepło z pomieszczeń i je wypuszczać na zewnątrz.


No,coz, na to juz nic nie poradzimy.

EDIT: Nikt nie pisał, ze bedzie to trwało "bez konca"

----------


## Janekk1234

> Bo w takim domu potrzeba dostarczyc wiecej kWh, by temperatura wzrosla o 1C.
> Nocą energia zostaje oddana i cykl powtarza sie na nowo.
> 
> .


okej, czyli musimy nocą wietrzyć powieszczenia aby to wogóle mialo prawo zaistnieć.

----------


## kaszpir007

Chłopie przestań nudzić...

Jak już pisałem wady i zalety każdego materiału są dostępne a nie tajne , są też fachowe porównania. 

Wybierz taki jaki ma dla CIEBIE , a nie dla WYKONAWCY najwięcej zalet i przestań dalej męczyć ...

Bo naprawdę nie wiem po co ta dyskusja ?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> zimna ściana - zimny dom, ciepła ściana ciepły dom. nadal nie widzę jak zaizolowana ściana w domu może bez końca, dzień po dniu, latem,  odbierać ciepłotę powietrza wewnętrznego, i sprawiać że w domu będzie zimniej.  musiałaby odbierać to ciepło z pomieszczeń i je wypuszczać na zewnątrz.


i mniej więcej robimy to poprzez nocne wietrzenie.

----------


## Janekk1234

> EDIT: Nikt nie pisał, ze bedzie to trwało "bez konca"


bez końca, latem.

----------


## ProStaś

> tylko że aby latem ten chłód wpadł to trzeba go  wpuszczać, otwierać okna, czy też jakoś  specjalnie wentylować w godzinach nocnych , słabe takie rozwiązanie, przyznasz...


1) A Ty myślałeś, że silikat to remedium na wszystko?
Że to jakieś wymyślne perpetuum mobile?

2) Pojemność cieplna (już Ci to w liczbach nawet wyliczono) silikatów jest największa. Dopóki nie zapełnisz tego akumulatora ciepłem, będzie pochłaniał nadmiar energii z domu. I nie tylko energii, ale również nadmiar wilgoci !! Latem jej nadmiar wzmaga dolegliwość wysokiej temperatury. Klimatyzatory mają nawet taką funkcję jak wysuszanie. I działa to doskonale, zejdziesz z 60% wilgotności do 45% przy temp. 25C i czujesz dużą różnicę, nawet jak temperatura nie drgnie. 

To powoduje (oczywiście w ograniczonym zakresie bo pkt. 1), że minimalizujesz latem skutki upałów. Kiedy zapada zmierzch, otwierasz okna, wentylujesz intensywniej, włączasz klimę (do wyboru) powodujesz, że powietrze w domu stygnie i zmniejsza się jego wilgotność, w pewnym momencie na tym tle silikat robi się cieplejszy i bardziej wilgotny od tego "nocnego" powietrza i zaczyna oddawać do niego nadmiar ciepła i wilgoci. Silikat się wychłodzi i zmniejszy swą wilgotność.
Jak dopilnujesz tego procesu to będziesz cieszył się "chłodem" silikatów, jak nie dopilnujesz będziesz się przegrzewał, bo z silikatów nie tak łatwo (sporo tych ton licząc ze stropem) będzie potem "opróżnić" energię. 

3)Pozostałe, lżejsze materiały o mniejszej pojemności cieplnej i wilgotnościowej, dużo szybciej Ci się nagrzeją i spowodują, że dużo szybciej zaczniesz odczuwać dyskomfort przebywania w takim pomieszczeniu bez klimy. Za to dużo szybciej wychłodzisz takie ściany nocą, ale i tak już około południa możesz się gotować w domu przy wysokich upałach. 

4)Zachowanie silikatów latem to nie jest jego główna zaleta, najlepiej widać jego zalety zimą, przy stabilizacji temperatury. Zwłaszcza jak grzejesz taryfowo i kiedy zachodzą szybkie zmiany temp. zewnętrznej. Możesz sobie np. swobodnie przewietrzyć domek, możesz zapakować kupę energii z kominka i cieszyć się nią później. Przy szkielecie pingwiny latają po domu "zaraz" po wygaszeniu zwykłego (a nie akumulacyjnego) paleniska. 

5)Jak Cię to interesuje akademicko (bo to nie Twój problem), to otwórz przewód doktorancki i napisz pracę naukową. Dla potrzeb forum w tym temacie jest wszystko (nie po raz pierwszy) o silikatach. Więc jakbyś mógł nie bić piany.....byłbym wdzięczny.  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> okej, czyli musimy nocą wietrzyć powieszczenia aby to wogóle mialo prawo zaistnieć.


OMG, a od czego jest chlodna noc po upalnym dniu ??
Otwierasz chyba wtedy okno, czy podkręcasz obroty reku na bypassie - niezależnie jaki to dom

----------


## Janekk1234

> Bo naprawdę nie wiem po co ta dyskusja ?


może po to żeby się ludzie dowiedzieli że "przyjemny chłód" latem w domu z silikatów jest bajerem marketingowców  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> może po to żeby się ludzie dowiedzieli że "przyjemny chłód" latem w domu z silikatów jest bajerem marketingowców


Ale to nie jest bajer, bo w dwoch tak samo zaizolowanych i zabezpieczanych  przed wpuszczaniem upalu (zaluzje, markizy) domach, ten o wiekszej akumulacyjnosci przez dluzszy czas bedzie slabilizował temperaturę wewnętrzna i pozwalał, by wieczorem przebywać i kłaśc sie spać w niższej temperaturze. 

Mozesz to wypierac ze swojej wyobraźni, ale to fizyka

----------


## ProStaś

> może po to żeby się ludzie dowiedzieli że "przyjemny chłód" latem w domu z silikatów jest bajerem marketingowców


Od kilku stron ta dyskusja stała na skraju wielkiej przepaści, Ty właśnie ją pchnąłeś zdecydowanie do przodu.  :bye:

----------


## fotohobby

> Od kilku stron ta dyskusja stała na skraju wielkiej przepaści, Ty właśnie ją pchnąłeś zdecydowanie do przodu.


 :Lol:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> może po to żeby się ludzie dowiedzieli że "przyjemny chłód" latem w domu z silikatów jest bajerem marketingowców


popytaj ludzi, którzy mieszkają w domach z silikatów - wtedy dowiesz się czy to bajer marketingowców czy nie.

----------


## Janekk1234

> popytaj ludzi, którzy mieszkają w domach z silikatów - wtedy dowiesz się czy to bajer marketingowców czy nie.


ja mieszkam w budynku z BK, i nie ma u mnie latem upałów w domu. Jest przyjemny chłód. A klimy nie mam...

----------


## fotohobby

No i cieszymy sie Twoim szczesciem  :wink:

----------


## ProStaś

> ja mieszkam w budynku z BK, i nie ma u mnie latem upałów w domu. Jest przyjemny chłód. A klimy nie mam...


Udowodnij, że to dzięki BK.

 I nie zapomnij:
opisać dokładnie dom, jego ocieplenie, 
ilość kondygnacji (czy ma np. piwnicę),
 ilość i umiejscowienie przeszkleń,
 sposób wentylowania, 
gdzie masz i w jakiej ilości drzewa, 
z czego masz dach i jaki on jest (płaski, skośny)
napisać co to wg. Ciebie upał


Potem rozpisz prawa fizyki jakie towarzyszą owemu panaceum na upał w postaci BK. Bośmy ciekawi....

----------


## kaszpir007

> może po to żeby się ludzie dowiedzieli że "przyjemny chłód" latem w domu z silikatów jest bajerem marketingowców



Jak już Ci pisałem miałem dom z gazobetonu i mam z silikatu.

Szczerze mówiąc bajer marketingowców na mnie nie działał , ale za to działały tabele i rzetelne porównania.
Mieszkam w kujawsko-pomorskiem tak jak Ty  i jak się zapewne orientujesz silkaty są tutaj bardzo trudno dostępne , a za to gazobeton/ceramikę  ma każda hurtownia ...
Silikaty musiałem zciągać bezpośrednio sam z fabryki bo składy dawały mi tragiczną cenę albo trzeba było czekać kilka miesięcy bo olbrzymie ilości silkatów szły na budowę firm , bloków i itd  oraz na eksport ...
Był moment że chciałem dać sobie spokój bo nie mogłem w rozsądnej cenie nigdzie ściągnąć i myślałem nad gazobetonem bo jego mogłem mieć od ręki ..
Gazobeton mogłem mieć od ręki , wykonawca też mocno zachęcał mnie do gazobetonu a obok mnie większość budów to gazobeton lub ceramika a silkaty raczej sporadycznie ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> ja mieszkam w budynku z BK, i nie ma u mnie latem upałów w domu. Jest przyjemny chłód. A klimy nie mam...


A jak duże masz przeszklenia i jaki ich procent jest na południe ?

W starym domu też nie miałem upałów latem w domu i to bez klimy i to bez rolet ...

Tyle że okienka małe i ustawione w większości na prawie północ ..

I mimo dobrego ocieplenia , rekuperacji szybko zaczynałem grzanie (wrzesień) i późno kończyłem (koniec maja) ...

----------


## Janekk1234

Przed chwilą się smialiscie że przynudzam z dociekaniem skąd ten letni chłód, a teraz sami chcecie dociekać skąd mam chłód w domu z pustaka... :wink:  

Długie tygodnie spędzam latem na działce, mały domek letniskowy drewniany, szopa prawie że. Dach i ściany ocieplone trochę wełną z wielkimi mostkami bo przez kune sporo wełny poszło do śmietnika . Dach dosyć spory i blaszany.
I wiecie co, nigdy nie było tam upału który miałby być uciążliwy.

Więc sami widzicie jak to jest...

----------


## ProStaś

> Więc sami widzicie jak to jest...


Widzimy.

----------


## Arturo72

> po prostu czuję że ta cała akumulacyjność jest mocno przeceniana, jako zaleta, jeśli wogóle to ma być jakaś zaleta, w nowych domach, dobrze zaizolowanych, z wentylacją mechaniczną, często reku, i nowoczesnymi źródłami ciepła.





> może po to żeby się ludzie dowiedzieli że "przyjemny chłód" latem w domu z silikatów jest bajerem marketingowców


Proponuję lekturę,dokładną,może coś z niej wyniesiesz i się dokształcisz:
https://repo.pw.edu.pl/docstore/download/WUT95b5c70af4b4483fa642de253460dce3/Praca+mgr+-+Wojciech+Belka+-+234588.pdf

Cytaty:
_5.3. Jak działa masa termiczna.
 Mianem masy termicznej określa się konstrukcje i materiały o wysokiej zdolności do absorpcji i magazynowania energii cieplnej. W literaturze nie występuje jednoznaczna definicja tego terminu. Należy jednak nadmienić, że jest on pewnym skrótem myślowym,ponieważ w rzeczywistości stoi za nim cały szereg różnych właściwości i zachowań materiałów budowlanych.
Z rolą jaką spełnia w budynku masa termiczna nieodłącznie wiąże się pojęcie bezwładności cieplnej. Rozumie się przez to odporność materiału na nagłą zmianę temperatury. 
Wystawiony na oddziaływanie źródła ciepła materiał o niskiej bezwładności stosunkowo szybko osiąga temperaturę otoczenia. W przypadku materiałów o dużej bezwładności zarówno proces absorpcji jak i oddawania ciepła trwa znacznie dłużej.

__W przypadku pomieszczeń z dostępem do zewnętrznych zysków ciepła, odpowiedź na zadane pytanie można znaleźć w szeregu opracowań literaturowych [11] [21] [23] [24] [34].
Wszystkie zgodnie stwierdzają, że budynki o ciężkiej konstrukcji przewyższają pod względem efektywności energetycznej, budynki o zbliżonym lub takim samym oporze cieplnym przegród, ale konstrukcji lekkiej. 
Okazuje się zatem, że lokowanie masy termicznej w zewnętrznych przegrodach budynku, jest jak najbardziej uzasadnione. Spowodowane jest to właśnie możliwością zaabsorbowania dodatkowych zysków energii termicznej, do czego niezdolne są ściany o lekkiej konstrukcji

__Studium [21] przywołuje amerykańskie wytyczne m.in. ASHRAE 90.1 - 2010, według których ściany zewnętrzne wykonane z materiałów ciężkich np. betonu mają nawet o 30% niższe wymagania dotyczące współczynnika przenikania ciepła U, w porównaniu do lżejszych odpowiedników.

__Rysunki 5.7. i 5.8. przedstawiają rezultaty przeprowadzonych w [30] i [34] symulacji. 
Na pierwszym z nich widać efekt stabilizacji temperatury wewnątrz pomieszczenia o wysokiej pojemności cieplnej (kolor żółty), względem pomieszczenia o jednakowym oporze cieplnym przegród, jednak niskiej masie termicznej (kolor szary). 
Na drugim pokazano zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na energię do ogrzewania i chłodzenia budynku o konstrukcji ciężkiej w stosunku do konstrukcji lekkiej._

----------


## Janekk1234

Udowodnili że w tych dwóch budynkach  temp. dobowa  min max różniła się o 1stopień 

tylko czy badanie mikroskopijnych budek, bez izolacji,  może  mówić nam jak to działa w normalnym domu ?

natomiast tego nie rozumiem tych wniosków, niby jak ciężki budynek ma mieć mniejsze zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, czy chodzi o magazynowanie ciepła z gotowania ziemniaków ? tzw,"nadmiar zysków zieplnych" ?



> Rysunki 5.7. i 5.8. przedstawiają rezultaty przeprowadzonych w [30] i [34] symulacji. 
> Na pierwszym z nich widać efekt stabilizacji temperatury wewnątrz pomieszczenia o wysokiej pojemności cieplnej (kolor żółty), względem pomieszczenia o jednakowym oporze cieplnym przegród, jednak niskiej masie termicznej (kolor szary). 
> Na drugim pokazano* zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na energię do ogrzewania i chłodzenia budynku o konstrukcji ciężkiej w stosunku do konstrukcji lekkiej.*

----------


## fotohobby

> Udowodnili że w tych dwóch budynkach  temp. dobowa  min max różniła się o 1stopień 
> 
> tylko czy badanie mikroskopijnych budek, bez izolacji,  może  mówić nam jak to działa w normalnym domu ?


No i jeszcze :



> Na drugim pokazano zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na energię do ogrzewania i chłodzenia budynku o konstrukcji ciężkiej w stosunku do konstrukcji lekkiej.


W "mikroskopijnych budkach" obowiązują te same zasady fizyki, co w pełnowymiarowych domach.

----------


## Janekk1234

> No i jeszcze :
> 
> 
> W "mikroskopijnych budkach" obowiązują te same zasady fizyki, co w pełnowymiarowych domach.


zasady to się zgadzam, ale decydujące są warunki obu budynków...izolacja, kubatura, to czy ktoś tam mieszka czy nie, temp. zewnętrzne . goły beton w budce  w hiszpanii ( te badania) ,  to są mega inne warunki jak budynek mieszkalny w Polsce

nie rozumiem tych wniosków, niby jak ciężki budynek ma mieć mniejsze zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, czy chodzi o magazynowanie ciepła z gotowania ziemniaków ? tzw,"nadmiar zysków zieplnych" ?



> Rysunki 5.7. i 5.8. przedstawiają rezultaty przeprowadzonych w [30] i [34] symulacji. 
> Na pierwszym z nich widać efekt stabilizacji temperatury wewnątrz pomieszczenia o wysokiej pojemności cieplnej (kolor żółty), względem pomieszczenia o jednakowym oporze cieplnym przegród, jednak niskiej masie termicznej (kolor szary). 
> Na drugim pokazano* zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na energię do ogrzewania i chłodzenia budynku o konstrukcji ciężkiej w stosunku do konstrukcji lekkiej.*

----------


## Arturo72

> nie rozumiem tych wniosków, niby jak ciężki budynek ma mieć mniejsze zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, czy chodzi o magazynowanie ciepła z gotowania ziemniaków ? tzw,"nadmiar zysków zieplnych" ?


Każdego ciepła,tego z ogrzewania również.
Po prostu mniej musisz grzać.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Każdego ciepła,tego z ogrzewania również.
> Po prostu mniej musisz grzać.


rozumiem teoretyczną sytuację - mamy ciepło w domu bo grzejemy CO , nagle pojawia się  znaczący zysk cieplny zewnętrzny - gotujemy duuuużo ziemniaków. 
ciepło zostaje przechwycone w ścianę i potem stabilnie oddawane. 

innej sytuacji potwierdzającej teze że "musisz mniej grzać" nie widzę.

----------


## fotohobby

> rozumiem teoretyczną sytuację - mamy ciepło w domu bo grzejemy CO , nagle pojawia się  znaczący zysk cieplny zewnętrzny - gotujemy duuuużo ziemniaków. 
> ciepło zostaje przechwycone w ścianę i potem stabilnie oddawane. 
> 
> innej sytuacji potwierdzającej teze że "musisz mniej grzać" nie widzę.


Albo od kominka - w domu o cięższej konstrukcji  kominek nie przegrzeje tak szybko pomieszczenia, a energia, jaką wytworzy będzie przejęta przez mury, betonowy strop i "starczy" na dłużej
Podobnie zresztą jak zyski słoneczne - przy dużych przeszkleniach. One tez będą zakumulowane na później, np noc, dzięki czemu system grzewczy będzie mógł się włączyć później.

----------


## Arturo72

> rozumiem teoretyczną sytuację - mamy ciepło w domu bo grzejemy CO , nagle pojawia się  znaczący zysk cieplny zewnętrzny - gotujemy duuuużo ziemniaków. 
> ciepło zostaje przechwycone w ścianę i potem stabilnie oddawane. 
> 
> innej sytuacji potwierdzającej teze że "musisz mniej grzać" nie widzę.


Troszkę przesadze ale to tak żebyś zrozumiał.
Temp powietrza w domu obniżyła się o 3st.C,masywne sciany posiadają dalej o 3st.C więcej niż powietrze bo zmagazynowaly w sobie tą energię i oddają ją powietrzu czyli grzeją to powietrze i tym samym mniej energii zuzyjesz na ogrzanie powietrza o 3st.C niż gdyby sciany nie miały w sobie żadnej energii i miałyby też 3st.C mniej.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Troszkę przesadze ale to tak żebyś zrozumiał.
> Temp powietrza w domu obniżyła się o 3st.C,masywne sciany posiadają dalej o 3st.C więcej niż powietrze bo zmagazynowaly w sobie tą energię i oddają ją powietrzu czyli grzeją to powietrze i tym samym mniej energii zuzyjesz na ogrzanie powietrza o 3st.C niż gdyby sciany nie miały w sobie żadnej energii i miałyby też 3st.C mniej.


czyli perpetum mobile, tylko że nie liczysz tego że musiałeś najpierw te ściany nagrzać. ale w części się z tobą zgadzam - w razie awarii CO, ciężkie ściany  troche dłużej będą utrzymywały ciepło. 





> Albo od kominka - w domu o cięższej konstrukcji  kominek nie przegrzeje tak szybko pomieszczenia, a energia, jaką wytworzy będzie przejęta przez mury, betonowy strop i "starczy" na dłużej
> Podobnie zresztą jak zyski słoneczne - przy dużych przeszkleniach. One tez będą zakumulowane na później, np noc, dzięki czemu system grzewczy będzie mógł się włączyć później.


Mając ściany z troche lżejszych materiałów jak beton komórkowy, też ciepło zostaje zakumulowane, tylko mniej. Pytanie czy te różnice to  nie są  wartości pomijalne...
A jak grzejesz kominkiem,  to regulator pokojowy reaguje i wyłącza żródło ciepła, - zysk cieplny zużywasz od razu a nie go akumulujesz. 
zimą to chyba nie jest problem ...

----------


## Elfir

Ścian nie nagrzewasz od temperatury zera bezwzględnego, tylko od temperatury, jaką zdołały zgromadzić w sezonie letnim.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mając ściany z troche lżejszych materiałów jak beton komórkowy, też ciepło zostaje zakumulowane, tylko mniej. Pytanie czy te różnice to  nie są  wartości pomijalne...
> A jak grzejesz kominkiem,  to regulator pokojowy reaguje i wyłącza żródło ciepła, - zysk cieplny zużywasz od razu a nie go akumulujesz. 
> zimą to chyba nie jest problem ...


Oczywiście, że sterownik przerwie pracę kotłą.
Ale przez to, że masywniejsza konstrukcja wolniej stygnie, to PÓŹNIEJ kocioł załączy.
W domu mniej akumulującym energię kocioł włączy się wcześniej, bo jak słusznie zauważyłeś:



> ciepło zostaje zakumulowane, tylko mniej.


podobnie się ma rzecz z zyskami słonecznymi
I to są te oszczędności.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Ścian nie nagrzewasz od temperatury zera bezwzględnego, tylko od temperatury, jaką zdołały zgromadzić w sezonie letnim.


znaczy się dom z silikatów, jesienią, będzie cieplejszy niż z innych materiałów ?  

czytałem opinię osoby która przed wprowadzeniem się do takiego domu musiała wiele dni nagrzewać bo ściany były bardzo zimne.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ścian nie nagrzewasz od temperatury zera bezwzględnego, tylko od temperatury, jaką zdołały zgromadzić w sezonie letnim.


Dokładnie tak, a to znów oznacza późniejsze rozpoczęcie sezony grzewczego.

Kiedy jesienią, a budynku o lżejszej konstrukcji, 2-4 dniowe ochłodzenie wymusza odpalenie grzania, budynek cięższy nadal ma stabilną temperaturę i może dzięki przetrwać do przyjścia ponownego ocieplenia.




> znaczy się dom z silikatów, jesienią, będzie cieplejszy niż z innych materiałów ?


Oczywiście, będzie dłużej utrzymywał ciepło z lata, odsuwając w czasie moment kiedy włączy się system co

----------


## fotohobby

Zresztą - program OZC, używany do obliczenia zapotrzebowania budynku na ciepło, dla budynku o konstrukcji ciężkiej podaje nico mniejsze zapotrzebowanie, niż dla tak samo ocieplonego budynku o konstrukcji lekkiej.
Fizyka.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Oczywiście, że sterownik przerwie pracę kotłą.
> Ale przez to, że masywniejsza konstrukcja wolniej stygnie, to PÓŹNIEJ kocioł załączy.
> W domu mniej akumulującym energię kocioł włączy się wcześniej, bo jak słusznie zauważyłeś:
> 
> 
> podobnie się ma rzecz z zyskami słonecznymi
> I to są te oszczędności.


tylko nie wziąłeś pod uwagę że ciepło zewnętrzne można używać natychmiast ( i wyłączane jest źródło ciepła), zamiast go akumulować.. w twojej teorii jest że te zyski przy niesilikatach będą marnowane...

----------


## fotohobby

> tylko nie wziąłeś pod uwagę że ciepło zewnętrzne można używać natychmiast ( i wyłączane jest źródło ciepła), zamiast go akumulować.. w twojej teorii jest że te zyski przy niesilikatach będą marnowane...


Ale zawsze cię go "używa" i wyłącza system grzewczy.
Chodzi o to, że budynek o ciężkiej konstrukcji później "włączy" ogrzewanie, kiedy zyski przeminą, a temp zewnętrzna spadnie..

I to nie jest "moja teoria"....
Jeśli coś nie zostanie zmagazynowane, to zostanie zmarnowane, bo nie wykorzystanie w całości

----------


## Janekk1234

> Zresztą - program OZC, używany do obliczenia zapotrzebowania budynku na ciepło, dla budynku o konstrukcji ciężkiej podaje nico mniejsze zapotrzebowanie, niż dla tak samo ocieplonego budynku o konstrukcji lekkiej.
> Fizyka.


Czyli zbierając do kupy , to mniejsze zapotrzebowanie będzie wynikać z tego że :

- dom latem zmagazynuje w ścianach ciepło i później zaczniemy grzać, 
- w sezonie grzewczym  ściany będą przechwytywać niechciane  zyski ciepła   i oddawać je w w późniejszym czasie. 

Coś jeszcze ?

----------


## fotohobby

Właśnie to.
- późniejsze rozpoczęcie sezonu grzewczego
- zdolność do przejścia przez krótkotrwałe jesienne ochłodzenie bez potrzeby włączania ogrzewania.
- akumulacja okresowych nadwyżek ciepła

Jak sądzę to właśnie uwzględnia OZC

----------


## Janekk1234

> Jeśli coś nie zostanie zmagazynowane, to zostanie zmarnowane, bo nie wykorzystanie w całości


tylko kwestia czy zimą mamy aż tyle nadwyżki cieplnej z gotowania i nagrzewania się domu od słońca , że będzie go  za dużo i będzie zmarnowane. 

zgodzę się że to powinno działać  jak ktoś pali w kominku czy węglem, raz a dobrze..

----------


## fotohobby

> tylko kwestia czy zimą mamy aż tyle nadwyżki cieplnej z gotowania i nagrzewania się domu od słońca , że będzie go  za dużo i będzie zmarnowane.


No właśnie tak działa to w domach energooszczędnych (że nie wspomnę o pasywnych)
Wszystko zależy oczywiście od wielkości przeszkleń i ich ekspozycji na słońce.

----------


## Janekk1234

ok już nie drążę tematu  :wink:    tak czy inaczej podejrzewam że  zyski z tej większej akumulacji  ciepła, są znikome, i działają raczej na wyobraźnię niż na portfel. Jakoś trudno mi sobie wyobrazić że zimą trochę promieni słonecznych będzie "niechcianym zyskiem ciepła" i lepiej będzie to ciepło magazynować niż użyć od razu...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

prosta rzecz - zlecić przeliczenie OZC dla Twojego budynku dla technologii cieżkiej i lekkiej i oszczędność dostaniesz czarno na białym.
Ja uważam, biorąc pod uwagę warunki letnie i dokładając do tego niewielkie ale jednak oszczędnośći zimowe, że w naszym klimacie konstrukcje ciężkie mają przewagę nam lekkimi.

----------


## Janekk1234

> prosta rzecz - zlecić przeliczenie OZC dla Twojego budynku dla technologii cieżkiej i lekkiej i oszczędność dostaniesz czarno na białym.
> Ja uważam, biorąc pod uwagę warunki letnie i dokładając do tego niewielkie ale jednak oszczędnośći zimowe, że w naszym klimacie konstrukcje ciężkie mają przewagę nam lekkimi.


te przeliczenia to często nijak mają się do rzeczywistości. np. Jeżdżę czasem na ekpertyzy kominów przemysłowych. Trezba policzyć częstotliwość drgań takiego komina, są wzory a jakże, ale one zawsze będą nieprawidłowo dawać wynik, bo komin ma tyle zmiennych jak stopień korozji, boczne drabiny, anteny. a wystarczy wziąźć stoper i pobujać takim kominkiem i wyliczyć. 

po prostu na moje to w normalnym domu, zimą, nie wystąpią warunki że pojawi sie niechciane ciepło  w takiej ilości że je utracimy jeśli nie zostanie zmagazynowane w ścianach.

----------


## fotohobby

> po prostu na moje to w normalnym domu, zimą, nie wystąpią warunki że pojawi sie niechciane ciepło  w takiej ilości że je utracimy jeśli nie zostanie zmagazynowane w ścianach.


OK, pozostańmy przy tym, że to właśnie "*na twoje*"
Wybrałeś inny materiał, może dlatego "na twoje" to, co zostało sprawdzone w praktyce, opisane w literaturze nie istnieje.

----------


## Elfir

> tylko kwestia czy zimą mamy aż tyle nadwyżki cieplnej z gotowania i nagrzewania się domu od słońca , że będzie go  za dużo i będzie zmarnowane. 
> 
> zgodzę się że to powinno działać  jak ktoś pali w kominku czy węglem, raz a dobrze..


Mam nadwyżkę z gotowania, pracy komputerów i słońca. Słońce w lutym/marcu potrafi podnieść temperaturę wyraźnie.

----------


## Kaizen

Gdybym miał dom z silikatów, zamiast z BK, to miałbym akumulacyjność 38,23kWh/K zamiast 28,7kWh/K
Za to straciłbym na U ścian zewnętrznych - przy tej samej warstwie styropianu miałbym 0,151 zamiast 0,124. Albo musiałby dołożyć 5cm styropianu.

Więc przy silce albo bym płacił więcej za ogrzewanie (gorsze U) albo więcej za zbudowanie domu (grubszy styropian).

Akumulacja najwięcej daje latem - łagodząc amplitudy dobowe.
Te 10kWh to przecież nie jest ilość pozwalająca przesunąć sezon grzewczy. Bardziej U.

Ścian nie grzejemy (w znaczeniu podnoszenia ich temperatury). Przez cały rok fajnie mieć tę samą temperaturę - pokrywamy jedynie straty (latem klimą zyski). Większa pojemność cieplna ścian i stropu pozwala ścianom wolniej stygnąć przy tym samym U - tym samym pozwala na grzanie czasowe (np. prądem w taniej strefie czy zmniejsza wahania temperatury przy odpalaniu kominka).

----------


## Janekk1234

> Mam nadwyżkę z gotowania, pracy komputerów i słońca. Słońce w lutym/marcu potrafi podnieść temperaturę wyraźnie.


Mając pustaki , komputer i gotowanie też grzeje dom a słońce w lutym też grzeje przez szyby, wszystko tak samo do tej pory.
Natomiast teoria silikatów mówi że to ciepło zostaje "lepiej" wykorzystane. I tu cały szkopuł. Bo niby w jaki sposób można zimą wykorzystać lepiej  trochę ciepła, jak nie poprzez podniesienia temp.  w budynku ?  Czy przy ścianie z niesilikatów nie odczujemy ciepełka przez szybę w południ czy od garnków ? A źródło ciepła CO sie rozłączy, i będzie zysk.

 Zaraz podniesiecie argument o stabilności temp  :tongue:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Akumulacja najwięcej daje latem - łagodząc amplitudy dobowe.
> .


tu się zgadzam . ciekaw jestem czy to faktycznie odczuwalne zmiany bo 1 stopień to może być za mało aby odczuć...

----------


## fotohobby

> Bo niby w jaki sposób można zimą wykorzystać lepiej  trochę ciepła, jak nie poprzez podniesienia temp.  w budynku ?


|Można lepiej. 
Ideałem byłoby NIE podnosić temp w budynku chwilowymi uzyskami ciepła (np od Słońca, gotowania), tylko zmagazynować ją w całości, aby później z niej czerpać (i dziki temu opóźnić włączenie systemu grzewczego)

Oczywiście nie ma takiego IDEALNEGO materiału, który potrafi w 100% zaabsorbować chwilowe uzyski ciepła, ale budynek o cięższej konstrukcji potrafi to lepiej, niż ten o lżejszej
Stabilność temp to oczywiśćie jest plus, z tym że wpływający na komfort, nie rachunki

----------


## Kaizen

> tu się zgadzam . ciekaw jestem czy to faktycznie odczuwalne zmiany bo 1 stopień to może być za mało aby odczuć...


10kWh/K da się odczuć.

----------


## Janekk1234

> |Można lepiej. 
> Ideałem byłoby NIE podnosić temp w budynku, tylko zmagazynować ją w całości, aby później z niej czerpać (i dziki temu opóźnić włączenie systemu grzewczego)
> 
> Oczywiście nie ma IDEALNEGO materiału, który potrafi w 100% zaabsorbować chwilowe uzyski ciepła, ale budynek o cięższej konstrukcji potrafi to lepiej, niż ten o lżejszej
> Stabilność temp to oczywiśćie jest plus, z tym że wpływający na komfort, nie rachunki



stabilność temp. to nie problem przy pompie czy kotle gazowym. 
inne mury niż z silki  też mają swoją akumulacyjność, tyle tylko że nie krążą o nich teorie o chłodnych latach i tańszym ogrzewaniu zimą...




> |Można lepiej. 
> Ideałem byłoby NIE podnosić temp w budynku, tylko zmagazynować ją w całości, aby później z niej czerpać


to się odnosi do sytuacji  tylko w przypadku gdy tej energii będzie za dużo. czy zimą będzie jej za dużo ? od garnka czy słoneczka  przez szybę? 
wg, mnie nie.  nie na tyle aby przegrzało sie w domu. pomieszczenie się trochę dogrzeje , a kocioł obniży moc na chwilę,  gdzie tu strata ?

----------


## fotohobby

> inne mury niż z silki  też mają swoją akumulacyjność, tyle tylko że nie krążą o nich teorie o chłodnych latach i tańszym ogrzewaniu zimą...
> 
> 
> 
> *to się odnosi do sytuacji  tylko w przypadku gdy tej energii będzie za dużo. czy zimą będzie jej za dużo ? od garnka czy słoneczka  przez szybę? 
> wg, mnie nie*.  nie na tyle aby ją stracić. pomieszczenie się trochę dogrzeje , a kocioł obniży moc na chwilę,  gdzie tu strata ?


Tak, inne mury też mają swoją akumulacyjność.
Mniejszą.
I dlatego nie mówi się o nich o w kontekście akumulacyjności, stabilizacji temperatur, lepszego wykorzystywania nadmiarowego ciepła.
I nie są to "legendy" tylko fakty, mające potwierdzenie w literaturze, czy programach typu OZC.

To, co podkreśliłem oznacza, że nie masz ani doświadczenia, ani wyobrażenia o mieszkaniu w domu energooszczędnym.

Wczoraj moja żona prze kilka h gotowała bigos, temperatura podniosła się o 1.2C, kocioł nie włączył się do rana.
W domu o konstrukcji lekkiej temperatura wzrosłaby o np 2C, a kocioł włączyłby się w nocy, bo to ciepło nie zostałoby zakumulowane.

Tak to wygląda w domach energooszczędnych.

Możesz to negować, pisać że "wg mnie...", "na moje...." idp itd, ale to rzeczywistości nie zmieni.

----------


## Janekk1234

gotowanie bigosu podniosło temp w całym domu ?

----------


## fotohobby

w 3/4 domu - za wyjątkiem pom technicznego i jednej sypialni (bo drzwi są tam zamknięte) tyle, że tam temp i tak ma być odpowiednio 19 i 20,5C

Natomiast kiedy trafi się słoneczy dzień zimą, to nastąpi analogiczna sytuacja - tez w większośći pomieszczeń temp wzrasta nawet na kilka godzin o 1C

----------


## Janekk1234

spoko, jest źródło ciepła - gotowanie - jest cieplej w domu nie jest to zasługa silikatu przecież .

----------


## fotohobby

Jeszcze raz, bo nie zrozumiełeś:




> Wczoraj moja żona prze kilka h gotowała bigos, temperatura podniosła się o *1.2C*, kocioł *nie włączył się do rana.*
> W domu o konstrukcji lekkiej temperatura wzrosłaby o np* 2C*, a kocioł* włączyłby się w nocy,* bo to ciepło nie zostałoby zakumulowane.


Wiesz co oznacza, jak kocioł włączy się później ?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Jeszcze raz, bo nie zrozumiełeś:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiesz co oznacza, jak kocioł włączy się później ?



i będzie grzał dłużej bo ma większy akumulator w postaci ścian

----------


## fotohobby

Ale kocioł będzie grzał podłogę (powietrze), a nie ściany. 
Przy małej histerezie (rzędu np 0.2 C) długość grzania nie będzie się  różnić, bo przy tak małej różnicy temp między ścianą a powietrzem ściany nie będą pochłaniały zbyt wiele ciepła.

To ma znaczenie właśnie w przypadku zysków od słońca, kominka, gotowania - wtedy, kiedy różnica temp między powietrzem a ścianami nagle wzrośnie .

Natomiast, gdyby wychłodzić dom z silikatu np dłuższą nieobecnośćią i obniżeniem temp do no 12C, to później gonienie jej do 21 trwałoby o wiele dłużej, niż w lekkim budynku.
Dlatego domków weekendowych się z tego nei buduje.

Dlaczego negujesz coś, co ma swoje teoretyczne podstawy i zostało sprawdzone w praktyce ?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Dlaczego negujesz coś, co ma swoje teoretyczne podstawy i zostało sprawdzone w praktyce ?


nie neguję fizyki,

tylko twierdzenie że  że zimą nagle pojawia się za dużo ciepła w domu, i że inny dom tych zysków nie potrafi wykorzystać, tego ciepła musiałoby być bardzo dużo żeby warto było to magazynować a nie po prostu chwilowo je wykorzystać i wyłączyć kocioł czy pompę. 

nawet jeśli są jakieś straty  ( bo np. przez półgodziny  w domu było pół stopnia za dużo niż chcemy, to sa to wartości pomijalne a nie znaczące o oszczędności czy komforcie.

----------


## fotohobby

Sprawdź, ile zimą, w słoneczne dzień potrafi wpaść przed 1m2 szyby. Ile trafia do domu o sporych przeszkleniach.
To ilość energii daleko większa, niż taka która sprawi, że "przez półgodziny w domu było pół stopnia za dużo niż chcemy"
Sprawdź, ile kWh (w porównaniu do dobowego zużycia) domu da upieczenie chleba, czy ciasta.
O kominku nawet nie piszę

Nie masz ani wyobraźni, ani praktyki mieszkania w domu energooszczędnym.
Kończę, bo tracę na Ciebie czas.
Albo nie potrafisz, albo nie chcesz tego pojąć (bo wybrałeś inną konstrukcję domu).
Jeśłi mimo faktów, cytatów dla Ciebie bardziej liczy się "wg mnie...", czy "po mojemu...." to nie ma sensu tego ciągnąć...

----------


## Janekk1234

> Sprawdź, ile zimą, w słoneczne dzień potrafi wpaść przed 1m2 szyby. Ile trafia do domu o sporych przeszkleniach.
> To ilość energii daleko większa, niż taka która sprawi, że "przez półgodziny w domu było pół stopnia za dużo niż chcemy"
> .


te półgodziny miałem na myśli do momentu wyłączenia kotła i wyrównywania temp... a nie że słońce zapewni ciepło tylko przez półgodziny.

----------


## JTKirk

> nie neguję fizyki,


Z twoich wpisów wynika co innego

----------


## Darek Volke

> nie jest to mój problem, ot toczymy sobie rozmowę na argumenty  chcę zrozumieć na przykład jak działa ten letni chłód w silikatowym domu, skąd on sie bierze


Kur... nie wiem skąd on się tam bierze ale jest  :wiggle:

----------


## pan_poziomica

Ja postawiłem sam piętrowy budynek gospodarczy z silikatów 80m2. Stawiałem go na zaprawe cienkowarstwową i niestety musze powiedzieć że jest to dość pracochłonne zadanie. Trzeba bardzo uważac aby bloczki układać z dużą precyzją. Czesto sie widzi ze wykonawcy zaczynaja na zaprawie cienkowarstwowej a nastepnie juz jadą na zaprawe tradycyjną żeby zniwelowac nierówności. Jesli chodzi o otwory na kable to jest to rewelacyjna sprawa. Ja pociągnąłem w nich peszle a w nich wszystkie kable. Nie rozumiem osób które wypowiadają sie w tym wątku i stwierdzają zeby sobie darowac prowadzenie kabli w otworach silikatów, i że konieczne jest wykonywanie bruzd. Ja nie mialem z tym zadnego problemu i zaoszczedzilem przy tym mnóstwo czasu.
jesli chodzi o silikaty to mialem z nimi 1 problem, a mianowicie ok 120szt miało rysę po srodku , takie jakby pekniecie. na szczescie producent uznał reklamacje i dowiózł mi dwie palety nowych bloczków.

----------

